# Is There An Honest Man In The House?



## Bonzi

no, I did not think so.
If you are willing to answer any question, check in.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Nope, just me.


----------



## BULLDOG

Bonzi said:


> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.




Depends on what you ask.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock

If you can take brutal honesty - go for it. Just don't whine if it's not the answer *you *want to hear.


----------



## Defiant1

I'm honest.


----------



## flacaltenn

Must be snow bound and bored eh? I'm honest -- as long as you don't ask if I cry at Bambi movies.


----------



## Bonzi

BULLDOG said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you ask.
Click to expand...

 
I'll take that as a no.
I'm not talking personal info such as name, address, SSN - just stuff about how you think etc.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I am always willing to asnwer anything


----------



## BULLDOG

flacaltenn said:


> Must be snow bound and bored eh? I'm honest -- as long as you don't ask if I cry at Bambi movies.




That was NOT a tear in my eye at the end of Old Yeller. It was a speck of dust.


----------



## Bonzi

flacaltenn said:


> Must be snow bound and bored eh? I'm honest -- as long as you don't ask if I cry at Bambi movies.


 
there's more than 1?
it is snowing, but, no different than than any other day  - I'm just in that kind of a mood


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a no.
> I'm not talking personal info such as name, address, SSN - just stuff about how you think etc.
Click to expand...



I have an answer for any question


----------



## Bonzi

BULLDOG said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you ask.
Click to expand...

 
Have you ever been in love?  If you are married, in love with anyone other than your wife or more than your wife?


----------



## BULLDOG

Bonzi said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a no.
> I'm not talking personal info such as name, address, SSN - just stuff about how you think etc.
Click to expand...



You've got a better chance at getting my SS# than you do with some of the private  stuff, but go ahead, and we'll see what you want to find out.


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a no.
> I'm not talking personal info such as name, address, SSN - just stuff about how you think etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have an answer for any question
Click to expand...

 

My question for you was:  Are you heterosexual?


----------



## Bonzi

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> If you can take brutal honesty - go for it. Just don't whine if it's not the answer *you *want to hear.


 
What is one thing about women that you despise?


----------



## Bonzi

iamwhatiseem said:


> I am always willing to asnwer anything


 
Have you ever been attracted to (to the point of pursuit) or dated a married woman?


----------



## flacaltenn

Bonzi said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been in love?  If you are married, in love with anyone other than your wife or more than your wife?
Click to expand...


Is THAT it? That's a relief.. There are ALWAYS previous relationships that you FANTASIZE could have been better than what you got now.. 

But there's no way to test those "theories".. LIFE tests those theories. So comparing HS or College or your lovelife in your 20/30s is not realistic..


----------



## Bonzi

Defiant1 said:


> I'm honest.


 
What's more important to you in a woman.  A great housekeep a great cook?


----------



## flacaltenn

WAIT UP !!! How MANY questions you got ????


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bonzi said:


> Have you ever been in love?  If you are married, in love with anyone other than your wife or more than your wife?



In love? Yep.

I'm married, and only in love with my wife.

Hubby cheat on you?


----------



## Bonzi

flacaltenn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been in love?  If you are married, in love with anyone other than your wife or more than your wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is THAT it? That's a relief.. There are ALWAYS previous relationships that you FANTASIZE could have been better than what you got now..
> 
> But there's no way to test those "theories".. LIFE tests those theories. So comparing HS or College or your lovelife in your 20/30s is not realistic..
Click to expand...

 
Oh no, there may be more


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a no.
> I'm not talking personal info such as name, address, SSN - just stuff about how you think etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have an answer for any question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My question for you was:  Are you heterosexual?
Click to expand...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bonzi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am always willing to asnwer anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been attracted to (to the point of pursuit) or dated a married woman?
Click to expand...


Technically yes. I was separated at the time, as was she. 16 years ago


----------



## flacaltenn

Bonzi said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's more important to you in a woman.  A great housekeep a great cook?
Click to expand...


Neither -- I'm both !!!!!


----------



## Bonzi

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am always willing to asnwer anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been attracted to (to the point of pursuit) or dated a married woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Technically yes. I was separated at the time, as was she. 16 years ago
Click to expand...

 
What happened?


----------



## Bonzi

flacaltenn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's more important to you in a woman.  A great housekeep a great cook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither -- I'm both !!!!!
Click to expand...

 
Have you ever "fallen" or been infatuated with someone on line?


----------



## HenryBHough

Honesty?

What a quaint, outdated concept!


----------



## Bonzi

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been in love?  If you are married, in love with anyone other than your wife or more than your wife?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In love? Yep.
> 
> I'm married, and only in love with my wife.
> 
> Hubby cheat on you?
Click to expand...

 
If you want me to answer questions, make an Ask Bonzi thread....

I don't want to hear any polly pure bread stories.  They are boring.


----------



## BULLDOG

Bonzi said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been in love?  If you are married, in love with anyone other than your wife or more than your wife?
Click to expand...



Yes, Yes


----------



## Bonzi

HenryBHough said:


> Honesty?
> 
> What a quaint, outdated concept!


 
Do you have a hard time saying "no" to people?


----------



## Bonzi

BULLDOG said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been in love?  If you are married, in love with anyone other than your wife or more than your wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Yes
Click to expand...

 
Before or after you were married?


----------



## Bonzi

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> If you can take brutal honesty - go for it. Just don't whine if it's not the answer *you *want to hear.


 
Where is the strangest place you have masturbated?


----------



## Bonzi

Defiant1 said:


> I'm honest.


 
Have you ever had a hard on you couldn't hide?  (in public)


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bonzi said:


> If you want me to answer questions, make an Ask Bonzi thread....
> 
> I don't want to hear any polly pure bread stories.  They are boring.



So you don't want honesty, you want a soap opera.


----------



## Bonzi

flacaltenn said:


> Must be snow bound and bored eh? I'm honest -- as long as you don't ask if I cry at Bambi movies.


 
Which is sadder.  A movie about animals dying or people dying?


----------



## Bonzi

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want me to answer questions, make an Ask Bonzi thread....
> 
> I don't want to hear any polly pure bread stories.  They are boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't want honesty, you want a soap opera.
Click to expand...

 
I'm sorry but my life is perfect is boring.  I'm happy for you, but, I want to hear your dirt... you have none?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty?
> 
> What a quaint, outdated concept!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a hard time saying "no" to people?
Click to expand...


no


----------



## Bonzi

BULLDOG said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a no.
> I'm not talking personal info such as name, address, SSN - just stuff about how you think etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a better chance at getting my SS# than you do with some of the private  stuff, but go ahead, and we'll see what you want to find out.
Click to expand...

 
I have no interest in stalking anyone - I just want to hear all there dirty little secrets.....


----------



## BULLDOG

Bonzi said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been in love?  If you are married, in love with anyone other than your wife or more than your wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before or after you were married?
Click to expand...



Both


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bonzi said:


> I'm sorry but my life is perfect is boring.  I'm happy for you, but, I want to hear your dirt... you have none?



Why would I answer you, when you won't answer me?


----------



## Bonzi

flacaltenn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's more important to you in a woman.  A great housekeep a great cook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither -- I'm both !!!!!
Click to expand...

 
are you married?


----------



## Bonzi

BULLDOG said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been in love?  If you are married, in love with anyone other than your wife or more than your wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before or after you were married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Both
Click to expand...

 
do you fall in love easily?


----------



## Bonzi

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but my life is perfect is boring.  I'm happy for you, but, I want to hear your dirt... you have none?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I answer you, when you won't answer me?
Click to expand...

 
no my husband has never cheated on me (to my knowledge) - I don't even suspect it - but I would not mind if he did....


----------



## BULLDOG

Bonzi said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been in love?  If you are married, in love with anyone other than your wife or more than your wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before or after you were married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Both
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you fall in love easily?
Click to expand...



No


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty?
> 
> What a quaint, outdated concept!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a hard time saying "no" to people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no
Click to expand...

 
You do not belong here either.  Everything is a joke to you.


----------



## Bonzi

BULLDOG said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been in love?  If you are married, in love with anyone other than your wife or more than your wife?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before or after you were married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Both
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you fall in love easily?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No
Click to expand...

 
How did you know you were in love?  What made those relationships different?


----------



## BULLDOG

Bonzi said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before or after you were married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Both
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you fall in love easily?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you know you were in love?  What made those relationships different?
Click to expand...

Wouldn't you rather have my SS#?


----------



## Bonzi

BULLDOG said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before or after you were married?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you fall in love easily?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you know you were in love?  What made those relationships different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't you rather have my SS#?
Click to expand...

 
it's hard than you thought eh?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty?
> 
> What a quaint, outdated concept!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a hard time saying "no" to people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not belong here either.  Everything is a joke to you.
Click to expand...



Yet, you are getting honest answers.


----------



## Bonzi

What's the kinkiest thing that turns you on?  (Anyone)


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty?
> 
> What a quaint, outdated concept!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a hard time saying "no" to people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not belong here either.  Everything is a joke to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, you are getting honest answers.
Click to expand...

 
When's the last time you had sex with a woman?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bonzi said:


> no my husband has never cheated on me (to my knowledge) - I don't even suspect it - but I would not mind if he did....



Thank you.

The truth is that this is my second marriage and was very careful about who I married. She is the right match for me and we do have a great life.

Sorry that it's boring, but it is the truth.

As for dirt? The greyhound keeps pissing on the new floor we put in the patio room. The dingo is still perfect, but it makes the room stink.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty?
> 
> What a quaint, outdated concept!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a hard time saying "no" to people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not belong here either.  Everything is a joke to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, you are getting honest answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When's the last time you had sex with a woman?
Click to expand...



about 4 years ago


Medication and age took their toll


----------



## Bonzi

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no my husband has never cheated on me (to my knowledge) - I don't even suspect it - but I would not mind if he did....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> The truth is that this is my second marriage and was very careful about who I married. She is the right match for me and we do have a great life.
> 
> Sorry that it's boring, but it is the truth.
> 
> As for dirt? The greyhound keeps pissing on the new floor we put in the patio room. The dingo is still perfect, but it makes the room stink.
Click to expand...

 
well you have been divorced, so that makes it a bit more interesting.
did you meet your current wife while you were still married?


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a hard time saying "no" to people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not belong here either.  Everything is a joke to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, you are getting honest answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When's the last time you had sex with a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> about 4 years ago
> 
> 
> Medication and age took their toll
Click to expand...

 
have you lost interest also?


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a hard time saying "no" to people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not belong here either.  Everything is a joke to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, you are getting honest answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When's the last time you had sex with a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> about 4 years ago
> 
> 
> Medication and age took their toll
Click to expand...


They make pills for that now!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bonzi said:


> well you have been divorced, so that makes it a bit more interesting.
> did you meet your current wife while you were still married?



Sorry, no.

I never cheated on my first wife. She cheated on me enough for both of us.

I took the kids, she ran off with the meth. I didn't even know she was using.


----------



## Bonzi

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> well you have been divorced, so that makes it a bit more interesting.
> did you meet your current wife while you were still married?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, no.
> 
> I never cheated on my first wife. She cheated on me enough for both of us.
> 
> I took the kids, she ran off with the meth. I didn't even know she was using.
Click to expand...

 
Did you ever get to see your kids?


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not belong here either.  Everything is a joke to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, you are getting honest answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When's the last time you had sex with a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> about 4 years ago
> 
> 
> Medication and age took their toll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They make pills for that now!
Click to expand...

 
Chris, please feel free to ask questions (if you're interested in asking any.... )


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not belong here either.  Everything is a joke to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, you are getting honest answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When's the last time you had sex with a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> about 4 years ago
> 
> 
> Medication and age took their toll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have you lost interest also?
Click to expand...


----------



## PredFan

Bonzi said:


> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.



I am an honest man, I don't know if there are others or not though.


----------



## ChrisL

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> well you have been divorced, so that makes it a bit more interesting.
> did you meet your current wife while you were still married?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, no.
> 
> I never cheated on my first wife. She cheated on me enough for both of us.
> 
> I took the kids, she ran off with the meth. I didn't even know she was using.
Click to expand...


How could you not know she was using meth???  That's a pretty serious drug.


----------



## Hugo Furst

ChrisL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not belong here either.  Everything is a joke to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, you are getting honest answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When's the last time you had sex with a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> about 4 years ago
> 
> 
> Medication and age took their toll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They make pills for that now!
Click to expand...


and my doctor doesn't recommend their use in my case


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am an honest man, I don't know if there are others or not though.
Click to expand...


Lol!  Red flags right there!!!  Watch out for the ones who tell you they are honest!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bonzi said:


> Did you ever get to see your kids?



I took the kids, I raised them. She didn't even want them.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not belong here either.  Everything is a joke to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, you are getting honest answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When's the last time you had sex with a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> about 4 years ago
> 
> 
> Medication and age took their toll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They make pills for that now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris, please feel free to ask questions (if you're interested in asking any.... )
Click to expand...


Meh, I just like messing with them.  I don't really care about their sex lives to be honest.


----------



## PredFan

Bonzi said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been in love?  If you are married, in love with anyone other than your wife or more than your wife?
Click to expand...


Yes.
No.
No.


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not belong here either.  Everything is a joke to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, you are getting honest answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When's the last time you had sex with a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> about 4 years ago
> 
> 
> Medication and age took their toll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They make pills for that now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and my doctor doesn't recommend their use in my case
Click to expand...


They have some natural supplements that might help too.  You have to allow them time to build up in your system, but there are some supplements that increase blood flow and are supposed to help.  Always consult your physician before taking anything though!


----------



## Bonzi

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever get to see your kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the kids, I raised them. She didn't even want them.
Click to expand...

 
I think it's great you had a second change and found a real love.  Thanks for sharing, sorry I was being a bitch at first


----------



## Bonzi

PredFan said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been in love?  If you are married, in love with anyone other than your wife or more than your wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> No.
> No.
Click to expand...

 
I can not understand the divorce epidemic, yet, everyone on here have perfect marriages.
I find that suspect!  ChrisL what do you think?


----------



## PredFan

Bonzi said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can take brutal honesty - go for it. Just don't whine if it's not the answer *you *want to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is one thing about women that you despise?
Click to expand...


I don't despise anything about women specifically. I despise liars, con artists, and liberals, women or men.


----------



## PredFan

Bonzi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am always willing to asnwer anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been attracted to (to the point of pursuit) or dated a married woman?
Click to expand...


No.


----------



## Defiant1

Bonzi said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's more important to you in a woman.  A great housekeep a great cook?
Click to expand...


A great cook.   I'm a great cook and I love cooking together.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been in love?  If you are married, in love with anyone other than your wife or more than your wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> No.
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can not understand the divorce epidemic, yet, everyone on here have perfect marriages.
> I find that suspect!  ChrisL what do you think?
Click to expand...


Hmm.    I guess they are very very lucky?  I would say very smart, but . . . you know!


----------



## PredFan

Bonzi said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's more important to you in a woman.  A great housekeep a great cook?
Click to expand...


Housekeeping. No one cooks as well as I do.


----------



## Bonzi

PredFan said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's more important to you in a woman.  A great housekeep a great cook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Housekeeping. No one cooks as well as I do.
Click to expand...

 
I had a guy that was a phenomenal cook.  I'm not sorry I let him go though cause he was making me gain some weight... didn't want that....


----------



## ChrisL

Ahhh.  One of the great things about being single . . . I only clean up after my own self!    Suckers.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bonzi said:


> I can not understand the divorce epidemic, yet, everyone on here have perfect marriages.
> I find that suspect!  ChrisL what do you think?



People marry too young and don't understand what marriage is really about.

I married my first wife because she took her top off at a pool party and I developed a lust for her. She was sexy and wild. 

That is not the foundation for a successful life partnership.


----------



## Defiant1

Bonzi said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's more important to you in a woman.  A great housekeep a great cook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither -- I'm both !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever "fallen" or been infatuated with someone on line?
Click to expand...



Yes. With a few.


----------



## ChrisL

I don't want to be some guy's cook and maid, while he goes chasing other women while I'm not around.  No thanks.    I also don't want someone around that I will grow tired of and have to imagine that I'm with someone else.  That sounds just terrible.  I'll pass.


----------



## PredFan

Bonzi said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been in love?  If you are married, in love with anyone other than your wife or more than your wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> No.
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can not understand the divorce epidemic, yet, everyone on here have perfect marriages.
> I find that suspect!  ChrisL what do you think?
Click to expand...


I am twice divorced yet my answers are still true.


----------



## Defiant1

Bonzi said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever had a hard on you couldn't hide?  (in public)
Click to expand...



No.  I've managed to hide the ones that I wanted to hide.


----------



## Toro

Bonzi said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been in love?  If you are married, in love with anyone other than your wife or more than your wife?
Click to expand...


My wives love me.


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been in love?  If you are married, in love with anyone other than your wife or more than your wife?
Click to expand...


Yes
Hmmm sort of- I was half in love with another woman even when I loved- and married my wife- but I knew the other woman was really a bad fit for me(and vice versa)- still half in love with her years later.


----------



## ChrisL

I don't think marriage is all it's cracked up to be.  A lot of people like to put on "airs" so to speak.


----------



## Bonzi

Syriusly said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been in love?  If you are married, in love with anyone other than your wife or more than your wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Hmmm sort of- I was half in love with another woman even when I loved- and married my wife- but I knew the other woman was really a bad fit for me(and vice versa)- still half in love with her years later.
Click to expand...

 
Did you sense it was coming on?  Did you like it too much to back off?


----------



## Defiant1

Bonzi said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's more important to you in a woman.  A great housekeep a great cook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither -- I'm both !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you married?
Click to expand...


Yep. 43 yrs.


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's more important to you in a woman.  A great housekeep a great cook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither -- I'm both !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever "fallen" or been infatuated with someone on line?
Click to expand...


Absolutely not.

I played some online games where lots of RP 'relationships' existed- I would never even go there- too easy to get into wierd trouble there.


----------



## Bonzi

Toro said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been in love?  If you are married, in love with anyone other than your wife or more than your wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My wives love me.
Click to expand...

 
Do you love your wives?  Do you have a preference of one over the others?


----------



## PredFan

Bonzi said:


> What's the kinkiest thing that turns you on?  (Anyone)



Big boobs. The bigger the better. There is no "too big".


----------



## Bonzi

Defiant1 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's more important to you in a woman.  A great housekeep a great cook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither -- I'm both !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. 43 yrs.
Click to expand...

 
Would you marry again if anything bad/tragic happened?


----------



## ChrisL

I remember one of my girlfriends was always bragging about how wonderful her marriage was.  She ended up cheating on her husband and he divorced her.  He was the one who paid all the bills, and she was the one who cheated, so guess who got the house and the kiddos?  He did.  She was always bragging about how great their sex life was and how wonderful they got along.  Well, after about 10 years of marriage, they went through the old D!  Most of the time, the people who do the most bragging and talking about things are the ones who are the MOST dishonest.  That has been my experience.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Defiant1 said:


> No.  I've managed to hide the ones that I wanted to hide.



Lucky you.

When I was tending bar in the 70's, a hooker came in with a see through top and it got pretty obvious. 

I ended up dating one of the cocktail waitresses for about 6 months as a result.


----------



## Bonzi

PredFan said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the kinkiest thing that turns you on?  (Anyone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big boobs. The bigger the better. There is no "too big".
Click to expand...

 
even if their saggy?  does nipple size matter?


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been in love?  If you are married, in love with anyone other than your wife or more than your wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Hmmm sort of- I was half in love with another woman even when I loved- and married my wife- but I knew the other woman was really a bad fit for me(and vice versa)- still half in love with her years later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you sense it was coming on?  Did you like it too much to back off?
Click to expand...


She was a previous flame, that I never completely stopped loving- but it was really not a good relationship for either of us. My wife made me laugh- and was actually better in bed with me than my flame- but to this day I have some longing for the old flame. 

But I am not tempted- just exists.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> I remember one of my girlfriends was always bragging about how wonderful her marriage was.  She ended up cheating on her husband and he divorced her.  He was the one who paid all the bills, and she was the one who cheated, so guess who got the house and the kiddos?  He did.  She was always bragging about how great their sex life was and how wonderful they got along.  Well, after about 10 years of marriage, they went through the old D!  Most of the time, the people who do the most bragging and talking about things are the ones who are the MOST dishonest.  That has been my experience.


 
Over compensating - trying to convince themselves...


----------



## ChrisL

Funny that my friend I mentioned above followed in the footsteps of her mother almost exactly.  Interesting, no?


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am an honest man, I don't know if there are others or not though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  Red flags right there!!!  Watch out for the ones who tell you they are honest!
Click to expand...


She asked.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Toro said:


> My wives love me.



I didn't know you were Mormon?


----------



## Bonzi

Syriusly said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been in love?  If you are married, in love with anyone other than your wife or more than your wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Hmmm sort of- I was half in love with another woman even when I loved- and married my wife- but I knew the other woman was really a bad fit for me(and vice versa)- still half in love with her years later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you sense it was coming on?  Did you like it too much to back off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was a previous flame, that I never completely stopped loving- but it was really not a good relationship for either of us. My wife made me laugh- and was actually better in bed with me than my flame- but to this day I have some longing for the old flame.
> 
> But I am not tempted- just exists.
Click to expand...

 
I wonder why that is - I have some of that - I think that's a love that is beyond sexual desire.  Like some sort of unexplainable connection....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Syriusly said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> I played some online games where lots of RP 'relationships' existed- I would never even go there- too easy to get into wierd trouble there.



I see a lot of that around here, and really don't get it.


----------



## Bonzi

Defiant1 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's more important to you in a woman.  A great housekeep a great cook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither -- I'm both !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever "fallen" or been infatuated with someone on line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. With a few.
Click to expand...

 
who normally ends it.   You or her?


----------



## ChrisL

I'm glad I don't have to worry about these kinds of issues.    I've only been with people that I want.  If I didn't want them anymore, that is an indication to end the relationship (or at least the "lovers" part).  I've never had to fantasize about someone else to make my relationships more exciting . . . or live vicariously online as something that I'm not.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> I don't want to be some guy's cook and maid, while he goes chasing other women while I'm not around.  No thanks.    I also don't want someone around that I will grow tired of and have to imagine that I'm with someone else.  That sounds just terrible.  I'll pass.


 
I love going to bed with my husband.  It's my favorite part of the day.  I love to snuggle.  He pretends to not like it


----------



## PredFan

Bonzi said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the kinkiest thing that turns you on?  (Anyone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big boobs. The bigger the better. There is no "too big".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> even if their saggy?  does nipple size matter?
Click to expand...


How saggy are we talking about here? The really big ones don't stick straight out. Nipple size does not matter to me.


----------



## Bonzi

Uncensored2008 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely not.
> 
> I played some online games where lots of RP 'relationships' existed- I would never even go there- too easy to get into wierd trouble there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a lot of that around here, and really don't get it.
Click to expand...

 
If you are bored or dissatisfied, It's an outlet w/out cheating.
I think discontent in a marriage most comes from a personality flaw or misconceptions about what marriage is.


----------



## Defiant1

Bonzi said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's more important to you in a woman.  A great housekeep a great cook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither -- I'm both !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. 43 yrs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you marry again if anything bad/tragic happened?
Click to expand...


I don't know.  At my age probably not.


----------



## Bonzi

PredFan said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the kinkiest thing that turns you on?  (Anyone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big boobs. The bigger the better. There is no "too big".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> even if their saggy?  does nipple size matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How saggy are we talking about here? The really big ones don't stick straight out. Nipple size does not matter to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to be some guy's cook and maid, while he goes chasing other women while I'm not around.  No thanks.    I also don't want someone around that I will grow tired of and have to imagine that I'm with someone else.  That sounds just terrible.  I'll pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love going to bed with my husband.  It's my favorite part of the day.  I love to snuggle.  He pretends to not like it
Click to expand...


That's cute!


----------



## Syriusly

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to be some guy's cook and maid, while he goes chasing other women while I'm not around.  No thanks.    I also don't want someone around that I will grow tired of and have to imagine that I'm with someone else.  That sounds just terrible.  I'll pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love going to bed with my husband.  It's my favorite part of the day.  I love to snuggle.  He pretends to not like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's cute!
Click to expand...


I agree- and snuggling is wonderful. 

My favorite times to snuggle is in the morning when I should be getting up to go to work and after great sex.


----------



## Bonzi

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to be some guy's cook and maid, while he goes chasing other women while I'm not around.  No thanks.    I also don't want someone around that I will grow tired of and have to imagine that I'm with someone else.  That sounds just terrible.  I'll pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love going to bed with my husband.  It's my favorite part of the day.  I love to snuggle.  He pretends to not like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree- and snuggling is wonderful.
> 
> My favorite times to snuggle is in the morning when I should be getting up to go to work and after great sex.
Click to expand...

 
I'm never in the mood in the morning, and men always are.  Very backward!  Afternoons are best it's a happy medium cause I'm a night person....


----------



## PredFan

Bonzi said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the kinkiest thing that turns you on?  (Anyone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big boobs. The bigger the better. There is no "too big".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> even if their saggy?  does nipple size matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How saggy are we talking about here? The really big ones don't stick straight out. Nipple size does not matter to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Hmmm... That looks photoshopped to me but, those aren't actually big are they?


----------



## Bonzi

Defiant1 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's more important to you in a woman.  A great housekeep a great cook?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither -- I'm both !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. 43 yrs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you marry again if anything bad/tragic happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  At my age probably not.
Click to expand...

 
I wouldn't either.  But only cause I am selfish and I don't want to have to include anyone in my decision make or worry about them/their feelings.  Feel like I have done that my whole life.  It's a total drag!


----------



## ChrisL

Stay away from men who deduce you to a body part.    It is the WHOLE package that should be attractive to the man.


----------



## Bonzi

PredFan said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the kinkiest thing that turns you on?  (Anyone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big boobs. The bigger the better. There is no "too big".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> even if their saggy?  does nipple size matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How saggy are we talking about here? The really big ones don't stick straight out. Nipple size does not matter to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm... That looks photoshopped to me but, those aren't actually big are they?
Click to expand...

 
True. could be photo shopped.   found it on Google.      I know what you mean though...


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither -- I'm both !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. 43 yrs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you marry again if anything bad/tragic happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  At my age probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't either.  But only cause I am selfish and I don't want to have to include anyone in my decision make or worry about them/their feelings.  Feel like I have done that my whole life.  It's a total drag!
Click to expand...


Why do you always have to go here?  Can we not have a normal conversation about things without you bringing your neurosis into it?  Please???    I don't mean to sound mean, but come on!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither -- I'm both !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. 43 yrs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you marry again if anything bad/tragic happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  At my age probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't either.  But only cause I am selfish and I don't want to have to include anyone in my decision make or worry about them/their feelings.  Feel like I have done that my whole life.  It's a total drag!
Click to expand...


It seems as though you ask other people these questions and mention these things because you don't know the answers yourself.  It seems like you are not happy in your relationship and you are unsatisfied.  If you think that going online and asking other (perhaps dishonest people) their opinions is going to put you at ease in some way, you are mistaken.  These men only answer your questions because you talk about sex.  They don't care about you.  They don't care about what kind of a person you are.  They don't think you are the most beautiful and most doable woman in the world.  You are not a young woman anymore, and you probably really should get your act together and behave like an adult woman of your age should behave, with maturity and self respect and some sense of confidence.  

My honest to goodness advice to you would be to seek out marriage counseling, or attempt to approach these issues with your husband.  That would be MUCH more productive than trying to live vicariously online as someone you are not.  No?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bonzi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am always willing to asnwer anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been attracted to (to the point of pursuit) or dated a married woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Technically yes. I was separated at the time, as was she. 16 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened?
Click to expand...


An affair for maybe a couple weeks...I remember thinking I guess I better get back in the game again, but then my wife and I started speaking again and she was no longer interesting...never really was.


----------



## ChrisL

Anyhow, I would take what most of these people say with a grain a salt, and a tiny one at that, Bonzi.  Don't feel down on yourself or anything because they make themselves sound as if they can do no wrong.  We all know this is not the case.   

We all know that attractions CAN, if allowed to, develop outside of your marriage, and many, many people will go along for the ride.  These sites are FULL of people looking for just such things too.    These are the types of places that attract weirdos.  The internet is LOADED with them.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> Stay away from men who deduce you to a body part.    It is the WHOLE package that should be attractive to the man.



She asked me about kinky. That's as close as I come to kinky. It is not the same as reducing women to a body part.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from men who deduce you to a body part.    It is the WHOLE package that should be attractive to the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She asked me about kinky. That's as close as I come to kinky. It is not the same as reducing women to a body part.
Click to expand...


What is kinky about breasts?  You should have just said nothing.    Liking small breasts would probably be considered more "kinky" anyways since most men do like big giant milk jugs for some strange reason.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from men who deduce you to a body part.    It is the WHOLE package that should be attractive to the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She asked me about kinky. That's as close as I come to kinky. It is not the same as reducing women to a body part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is kinky about breasts?  You should have just said nothing.    Liking small breasts would probably be considered more "kinky" anyways since most men do like big giant milk jugs for some strange reason.
Click to expand...


You should have read the whole string of posts.


----------



## Bonzi

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am always willing to asnwer anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been attracted to (to the point of pursuit) or dated a married woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Technically yes. I was separated at the time, as was she. 16 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An affair for maybe a couple weeks...I remember thinking I guess I better get back in the game again, but then my wife and I started speaking again and she was no longer interesting...never really was.
Click to expand...

 
Why would you marry someone that was not interesting to you?
What makes a woman interesting to you?


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from men who deduce you to a body part.    It is the WHOLE package that should be attractive to the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She asked me about kinky. That's as close as I come to kinky. It is not the same as reducing women to a body part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is kinky about breasts?  You should have just said nothing.    Liking small breasts would probably be considered more "kinky" anyways since most men do like big giant milk jugs for some strange reason.
Click to expand...

 
Men
That like big jugs probably have mom’s that have big jugs -


----------



## PredFan

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from men who deduce you to a body part.    It is the WHOLE package that should be attractive to the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She asked me about kinky. That's as close as I come to kinky. It is not the same as reducing women to a body part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is kinky about breasts?  You should have just said nothing.    Liking small breasts would probably be considered more "kinky" anyways since most men do like big giant milk jugs for some strange reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Men
> That like big jugs probably have mom’s that have big jugs -
Click to expand...


So are you asking these questions just so you can belittle the people who answer them? My mom does not have big boobs. My wife does though.


----------



## Bonzi

PredFan said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from men who deduce you to a body part.    It is the WHOLE package that should be attractive to the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She asked me about kinky. That's as close as I come to kinky. It is not the same as reducing women to a body part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is kinky about breasts?  You should have just said nothing.    Liking small breasts would probably be considered more "kinky" anyways since most men do like big giant milk jugs for some strange reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Men
> That like big jugs probably have mom’s that have big jugs -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you asking these questions just so you can belittle the people who answer them? My mom does not have big boobs. My wife does though.
Click to expand...

 
No it has just been my experience.  Boobs are a sign of feminity or so I have been told.
If a man desires me for my boobs, I would not be interested in him.
I want him to think I'm irresistible because I'm weird.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bonzi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am always willing to asnwer anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been attracted to (to the point of pursuit) or dated a married woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Technically yes. I was separated at the time, as was she. 16 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An affair for maybe a couple weeks...I remember thinking I guess I better get back in the game again, but then my wife and I started speaking again and she was no longer interesting...never really was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you marry someone that was not interesting to you?
> What makes a woman interesting to you?
Click to expand...


Haha...no dear, the woman was never really interesting...my wife was considerably better than her.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from men who deduce you to a body part.    It is the WHOLE package that should be attractive to the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She asked me about kinky. That's as close as I come to kinky. It is not the same as reducing women to a body part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is kinky about breasts?  You should have just said nothing.    Liking small breasts would probably be considered more "kinky" anyways since most men do like big giant milk jugs for some strange reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Men
> That like big jugs probably have mom’s that have big jugs -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you asking these questions just so you can belittle the people who answer them? My mom does not have big boobs. My wife does though.
Click to expand...


I'm sure your wife has a perfect body and is a perfect person too.


----------



## Bonzi

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been attracted to (to the point of pursuit) or dated a married woman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically yes. I was separated at the time, as was she. 16 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An affair for maybe a couple weeks...I remember thinking I guess I better get back in the game again, but then my wife and I started speaking again and she was no longer interesting...never really was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you marry someone that was not interesting to you?
> What makes a woman interesting to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha...no dear, the woman was never really interesting...my wife was considerably better than her.
Click to expand...

 
What kind
Of personality would your ideal woman have?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from men who deduce you to a body part.    It is the WHOLE package that should be attractive to the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She asked me about kinky. That's as close as I come to kinky. It is not the same as reducing women to a body part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is kinky about breasts?  You should have just said nothing.    Liking small breasts would probably be considered more "kinky" anyways since most men do like big giant milk jugs for some strange reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Men
> That like big jugs probably have mom’s that have big jugs -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you asking these questions just so you can belittle the people who answer them? My mom does not have big boobs. My wife does though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it has just been my experience.  Boobs are a sign of feminity or so I have been told.
> If a man desires me for my boobs, I would not be interested in him.
> I want him to think I'm irresistible because I'm weird.
Click to expand...


Lol!  I wish I didn't have to log off now and run errands.  This conversation is getting more and more fun!


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from men who deduce you to a body part.    It is the WHOLE package that should be attractive to the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She asked me about kinky. That's as close as I come to kinky. It is not the same as reducing women to a body part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is kinky about breasts?  You should have just said nothing.    Liking small breasts would probably be considered more "kinky" anyways since most men do like big giant milk jugs for some strange reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Men
> That like big jugs probably have mom’s that have big jugs -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you asking these questions just so you can belittle the people who answer them? My mom does not have big boobs. My wife does though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure your wife has a perfect body and is a perfect person too.
Click to expand...

 
oh stop Chris!


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She asked me about kinky. That's as close as I come to kinky. It is not the same as reducing women to a body part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is kinky about breasts?  You should have just said nothing.    Liking small breasts would probably be considered more "kinky" anyways since most men do like big giant milk jugs for some strange reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Men
> That like big jugs probably have mom’s that have big jugs -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you asking these questions just so you can belittle the people who answer them? My mom does not have big boobs. My wife does though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it has just been my experience.  Boobs are a sign of feminity or so I have been told.
> If a man desires me for my boobs, I would not be interested in him.
> I want him to think I'm irresistible because I'm weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  I wish I didn't have to log off now and run errands.  This conversation is getting more and more fun!
Click to expand...

 
I did it as a joke. little did I know...


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to be some guy's cook and maid, while he goes chasing other women while I'm not around.  No thanks.    I also don't want someone around that I will grow tired of and have to imagine that I'm with someone else.  That sounds just terrible.  I'll pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love going to bed with my husband.  It's my favorite part of the day.  I love to snuggle.  He pretends to not like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree- and snuggling is wonderful.
> 
> My favorite times to snuggle is in the morning when I should be getting up to go to work and after great sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm never in the mood in the morning, and men always are.  Very backward!  Afternoons are best it's a happy medium cause I'm a night person....
Click to expand...


Well 'men' generally are in the mood whenever we can get some sex.

But we are more in the mood in the morning when we wake up with someone who is warm and cuddly and that we adore- and we have also woken up with a raging erection.


----------



## Syriusly

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from men who deduce you to a body part.    It is the WHOLE package that should be attractive to the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She asked me about kinky. That's as close as I come to kinky. It is not the same as reducing women to a body part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is kinky about breasts?  You should have just said nothing.    Liking small breasts would probably be considered more "kinky" anyways since most men do like big giant milk jugs for some strange reason.
Click to expand...


I have always adored the breasts that I am with.


----------



## Bonzi

Women need to be affectionate and respect their man.
Not sure how it would work any other way.
I want to look at a man and think ... wow .... I adore him ... because he's kind loving and open.
Not fake or needy


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bonzi said:


> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.



Jesus, another Bonzi thread where I will have to write who cares in!

I have been honest with you so many times and all I have gotten is my balls busted by you and your evil twin Chris L.!


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> Women need to be affectionate and respect their man.
> Not sure how it would work any other way.
> I want to look at a man and think ... wow .... I adore him ... because he's kind loving and open.
> Not fake or needy



I want my woman to look at my ass and think 'that is a fine ass' and grab it occasionally on the way by. 

Like last night.


----------



## HenryBHough

Diogenes visited Washington, D.C. just last week....

Ain't time travel grand?

BTW, within an hour his lantern was stolen.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.



Ask away.  I am an honest man.


----------



## BULLDOG

Bonzi said:


> Women need to be affectionate and respect their man.
> Not sure how it would work any other way.
> I want to look at a man and think ... wow .... I adore him ... because he's kind loving and open.
> Not fake or needy




Adoration will fade. Commitment even when you are pissed off at your partner is what makes it last.


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask away.  I am an honest man.
Click to expand...

 
Oh I know you are - to a fault!  It's like "WinterBorn, will do you do me" - and he says, how's about tomorrow.... you are so open there is nothing to learn!  A few others bailed.  You could not even shock me, even if you said you swong both ways!


----------



## Bonzi

BULLDOG said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women need to be affectionate and respect their man.
> Not sure how it would work any other way.
> I want to look at a man and think ... wow .... I adore him ... because he's kind loving and open.
> Not fake or needy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adoration will fade. Commitment even when you are pissed off at your partner is what makes it last.
Click to expand...

 
well love to me is just shit if it doesn't stay storybook.
Then its just like raising kids - responsibility.
There has to be some fun in life.
Not work, sacrifice and die.  Unless there is a heaven with eternal life, THEN it's worth it.
If there is not heaven , fuck the consequences and live for fun.


----------



## Bonzi

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, another Bonzi thread where I will have to write who cares in!
> 
> I have been honest with you so many times and all I have gotten is my balls busted by you and your evil twin Chris L.!
Click to expand...

 
What? When did I bust your balls?
you are one of my favorites on here?


----------



## BULLDOG

Bonzi said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women need to be affectionate and respect their man.
> Not sure how it would work any other way.
> I want to look at a man and think ... wow .... I adore him ... because he's kind loving and open.
> Not fake or needy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adoration will fade. Commitment even when you are pissed off at your partner is what makes it last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well love to me is just shit if it doesn't stay storybook.
> Then its just like raising kids - responsibility.
> There has to be some fun in life.
> Not work, sacrifice and die.  Unless there is a heaven with eternal life, THEN it's worth it.
> If there is not heaven , fuck the consequences and live for fun.
Click to expand...


Don't confuse responsibility with commitment. They share some attributes, but they are not the same.


----------



## Bonzi

BULLDOG said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women need to be affectionate and respect their man.
> Not sure how it would work any other way.
> I want to look at a man and think ... wow .... I adore him ... because he's kind loving and open.
> Not fake or needy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adoration will fade. Commitment even when you are pissed off at your partner is what makes it last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well love to me is just shit if it doesn't stay storybook.
> Then its just like raising kids - responsibility.
> There has to be some fun in life.
> Not work, sacrifice and die.  Unless there is a heaven with eternal life, THEN it's worth it.
> If there is not heaven , fuck the consequences and live for fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't confuse responsibility with commitment. They share some attributes, but they are not the same.
Click to expand...

 
If it's not fun, it matters not


----------



## Muhammed

Bonzi said:


> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.


I am the personification of honesty and a paragon of integrity.


----------



## BULLDOG

Bonzi said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women need to be affectionate and respect their man.
> Not sure how it would work any other way.
> I want to look at a man and think ... wow .... I adore him ... because he's kind loving and open.
> Not fake or needy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adoration will fade. Commitment even when you are pissed off at your partner is what makes it last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well love to me is just shit if it doesn't stay storybook.
> Then its just like raising kids - responsibility.
> There has to be some fun in life.
> Not work, sacrifice and die.  Unless there is a heaven with eternal life, THEN it's worth it.
> If there is not heaven , fuck the consequences and live for fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't confuse responsibility with commitment. They share some attributes, but they are not the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's not fun, it matters not
Click to expand...



How sad for you. Nothing is always fun. If it was, you would never be able to completely experience many of the really meaningful parts of life.


----------



## Bonzi

Muhammed said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> I am the personification of honesty and a paragon of integrity.
Click to expand...

 
You and Charwin.  People don't seem to appreciate your moral decadence however....


----------



## Bonzi

BULLDOG said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women need to be affectionate and respect their man.
> Not sure how it would work any other way.
> I want to look at a man and think ... wow .... I adore him ... because he's kind loving and open.
> Not fake or needy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adoration will fade. Commitment even when you are pissed off at your partner is what makes it last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well love to me is just shit if it doesn't stay storybook.
> Then its just like raising kids - responsibility.
> There has to be some fun in life.
> Not work, sacrifice and die.  Unless there is a heaven with eternal life, THEN it's worth it.
> If there is not heaven , fuck the consequences and live for fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't confuse responsibility with commitment. They share some attributes, but they are not the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's not fun, it matters not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's fun to do whatever I want and not deal with other people cause all of them are annoying in some way.
> I'm never annoying to myself.
> 
> How sad for you. Nothing is always fun. If it was, you would never be able to completely experience many of the really meaningful parts of life.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonzi

BULLDOG said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women need to be affectionate and respect their man.
> Not sure how it would work any other way.
> I want to look at a man and think ... wow .... I adore him ... because he's kind loving and open.
> Not fake or needy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adoration will fade. Commitment even when you are pissed off at your partner is what makes it last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well love to me is just shit if it doesn't stay storybook.
> Then its just like raising kids - responsibility.
> There has to be some fun in life.
> Not work, sacrifice and die.  Unless there is a heaven with eternal life, THEN it's worth it.
> If there is not heaven , fuck the consequences and live for fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't confuse responsibility with commitment. They share some attributes, but they are not the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's not fun, it matters not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only sad part is  I know what I want but can't have it.
> I want solitude, booze and freedom.  Not much to ask
> 
> 
> How sad for you. Nothing is always fun. If it was, you would never be able to completely experience many of the really meaningful parts of life.
Click to expand...


----------



## Muhammed

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty?
> 
> What a quaint, outdated concept!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a hard time saying "no" to people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not belong here either.  Everything is a joke to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, you are getting honest answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When's the last time you had sex with a woman?
Click to expand...

This morning.


----------



## ChrisL

Most men who tell you all about their sex lives or their sex with their wives . . . are probably not all that great in the bedroom.    I've found it to be the case in most instances that those who brag and talk the most have the LEAST to offer when it comes to reality.  Lol.


----------



## Muhammed

Bonzi said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can take brutal honesty - go for it. Just don't whine if it's not the answer *you *want to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the strangest place you have masturbated?
Click to expand...

In my truck... 

...while I was driving about 70mph on my way home from a job site.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can take brutal honesty - go for it. Just don't whine if it's not the answer *you *want to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the strangest place you have masturbated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my truck...
> 
> ...while I was driving about 70mph on my way home from a job site.
Click to expand...


What an idiot!


----------



## Bonzi

Muhammed said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can take brutal honesty - go for it. Just don't whine if it's not the answer *you *want to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the strangest place you have masturbated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my truck...
> 
> ...while I was driving about 70mph on my way home from a job site.
Click to expand...

 
You didn't pull over?  I would have to.  I would be more enjoyable that way for me... have done that also....


----------



## Syriusly

ChrisL said:


> Most men who tell you all about their sex lives or their sex with their wives . . . are probably not all that great in the bedroom.    I've found it to be the case in most instances that those who brag and talk the most have the LEAST to offer when it comes to reality.  Lol.



Exactly how did you find out that men who brag about their sex with their wives are not that great in the bedroom?


----------



## ChrisL

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men who tell you all about their sex lives or their sex with their wives . . . are probably not all that great in the bedroom.    I've found it to be the case in most instances that those who brag and talk the most have the LEAST to offer when it comes to reality.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how did you find out that men who brag about their sex with their wives are not that great in the bedroom?
Click to expand...


Men that brag in general are usually trying to make themselves sound better than what they actually are!  You didn't know this?  How old are you?


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can take brutal honesty - go for it. Just don't whine if it's not the answer *you *want to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the strangest place you have masturbated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my truck...
> 
> ...while I was driving about 70mph on my way home from a job site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What an idiot!
Click to expand...

 
I'd love to see that... I think it's hot when men masturbate.. especially if a women is stripping while hey are doing it


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can take brutal honesty - go for it. Just don't whine if it's not the answer *you *want to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the strangest place you have masturbated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my truck...
> 
> ...while I was driving about 70mph on my way home from a job site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't pull over?  I would have to.  I would be more enjoyable that way for me... have done that also....
Click to expand...


Do you really believe any of these people?    Please tell me that you are just humoring them.


----------



## Muhammed

Bonzi said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been in love?  If you are married, in love with anyone other than your wife or more than your wife?
Click to expand...

Yes
Yes
No


----------



## Bonzi

My favorite
Line is when guys say they are not doing it right.
I’m like yeah, they don’t love me … duh!


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can take brutal honesty - go for it. Just don't whine if it's not the answer *you *want to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the strangest place you have masturbated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my truck...
> 
> ...while I was driving about 70mph on my way home from a job site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't pull over?  I would have to.  I would be more enjoyable that way for me... have done that also....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really believe any of these people?    Please tell me that you are just humoring them.
Click to expand...

 
I have no clue, either way it's humorous!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> My favorite
> Line is when guys say they are not doing it right.
> I’m like yeah, they don’t love me … duh!



Not doing it right?  Not doing what right?  Who is not doing what right?  Sex is really not that complicated or difficult to figure out.  Tab A in slot B.  Good to go.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can take brutal honesty - go for it. Just don't whine if it's not the answer *you *want to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the strangest place you have masturbated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my truck...
> 
> ...while I was driving about 70mph on my way home from a job site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't pull over?  I would have to.  I would be more enjoyable that way for me... have done that also....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really believe any of these people?    Please tell me that you are just humoring them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no clue, either way it's humorous!
Click to expand...


You should have a clue.  Let me give you one.  Most of them are lying.


----------



## ChrisL

Is it odd that it is mostly married people participating in these types of discussion?  Where are all the SINGLE men?


----------



## BULLDOG

ChrisL said:


> Most men who tell you all about their sex lives or their sex with their wives . . . are probably not all that great in the bedroom.    I've found it to be the case in most instances that those who brag and talk the most have the LEAST to offer when it comes to reality.  Lol.




Sadly, I might not be that good in the bedroom, but ask her about that 4 wheeler ride out in the woods. If that wasn't trick fu$king, I don't know what is.


----------



## Syriusly

ChrisL said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men who tell you all about their sex lives or their sex with their wives . . . are probably not all that great in the bedroom.    I've found it to be the case in most instances that those who brag and talk the most have the LEAST to offer when it comes to reality.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how did you find out that men who brag about their sex with their wives are not that great in the bedroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Men that brag in general are usually trying to make themselves sound better than what they actually are!  You didn't know this?  How old are you?
Click to expand...


Don't you know its rude to ask a man his age? LOL

In my experience someone who says that they are a good cook, generally are decent cooks. And good cooks often love to talk about cooking, and food. Just as good dancers love to talk about dancing. 

One persons bragging is another person's sharing their interests.


----------



## ChrisL

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men who tell you all about their sex lives or their sex with their wives . . . are probably not all that great in the bedroom.    I've found it to be the case in most instances that those who brag and talk the most have the LEAST to offer when it comes to reality.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how did you find out that men who brag about their sex with their wives are not that great in the bedroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Men that brag in general are usually trying to make themselves sound better than what they actually are!  You didn't know this?  How old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you know its rude to ask a man his age? LOL
> 
> In my experience someone who says that they are a good cook, generally are decent cooks. And good cooks often love to talk about cooking, and food. Just as good dancers love to talk about dancing.
> 
> One persons bragging is another person's sharing their interests.
Click to expand...


I don't know.  I think most people who do a lot of bragging about sex and their sex lives are trying to make up for something.

I also note that these threads lack single men.  Seems it's the married peeps who are most interested in talking about sex.


----------



## Syriusly

ChrisL said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men who tell you all about their sex lives or their sex with their wives . . . are probably not all that great in the bedroom.    I've found it to be the case in most instances that those who brag and talk the most have the LEAST to offer when it comes to reality.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how did you find out that men who brag about their sex with their wives are not that great in the bedroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Men that brag in general are usually trying to make themselves sound better than what they actually are!  You didn't know this?  How old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you know its rude to ask a man his age? LOL
> 
> In my experience someone who says that they are a good cook, generally are decent cooks. And good cooks often love to talk about cooking, and food. Just as good dancers love to talk about dancing.
> 
> One persons bragging is another person's sharing their interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I think most people who do a lot of bragging about sex and their sex lives are trying to make up for something.
> 
> I also note that these threads lack single men.  Seems it's the married peeps who are most interested in talking about sex.
Click to expand...


Married men know the most about sex


----------



## ChrisL

I don't really feel very comfortable flirting with married men.  Most often, their wives do NOT like it.    I wish there were more single men to flirt with around here.  It would be more fun that way!


----------



## ChrisL

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men who tell you all about their sex lives or their sex with their wives . . . are probably not all that great in the bedroom.    I've found it to be the case in most instances that those who brag and talk the most have the LEAST to offer when it comes to reality.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how did you find out that men who brag about their sex with their wives are not that great in the bedroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Men that brag in general are usually trying to make themselves sound better than what they actually are!  You didn't know this?  How old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you know its rude to ask a man his age? LOL
> 
> In my experience someone who says that they are a good cook, generally are decent cooks. And good cooks often love to talk about cooking, and food. Just as good dancers love to talk about dancing.
> 
> One persons bragging is another person's sharing their interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I think most people who do a lot of bragging about sex and their sex lives are trying to make up for something.
> 
> I also note that these threads lack single men.  Seems it's the married peeps who are most interested in talking about sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Married men know the most about sex
Click to expand...


Perhaps they do.  They probably should, actually.  They have the opportunity to get plenty of practice!  Lol.


----------



## PredFan

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men who tell you all about their sex lives or their sex with their wives . . . are probably not all that great in the bedroom.    I've found it to be the case in most instances that those who brag and talk the most have the LEAST to offer when it comes to reality.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how did you find out that men who brag about their sex with their wives are not that great in the bedroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Men that brag in general are usually trying to make themselves sound better than what they actually are!  You didn't know this?  How old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you know its rude to ask a man his age? LOL
> 
> In my experience someone who says that they are a good cook, generally are decent cooks. And good cooks often love to talk about cooking, and food. Just as good dancers love to talk about dancing.
> 
> One persons bragging is another person's sharing their interests.
Click to expand...


BAM! Nice shooting Tex!


----------



## Two Thumbs

Bonzi said:


> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.


I like big butts, so I can not lie.

I also speak womanize.


----------



## Two Thumbs

flacaltenn said:


> Must be snow bound and bored eh? I'm honest -- as long as you don't ask if I cry at Bambi movies.


You cry during stripper movies?


I don't normally judge people....


----------



## ChrisL

Two Thumbs said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> I like big butts, so I can not lie.
> 
> I also speak womanize.
Click to expand...


Big butts, big boobs.  What's WRONG with you guys?    Big things get BIGGER (and uglier in most cases).


----------



## Two Thumbs

ChrisL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> I like big butts, so I can not lie.
> 
> I also speak womanize.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big butts, big boobs.  What's WRONG with you guys?    Big things get BIGGER (and uglier in most cases).
Click to expand...

There's nothing wrong with guys, these facts are not new to you, butt you are still hung up on them.


----------



## ChrisL

Kim Kardashian butt???  How is THAT attractive?  I just don't get it.  I prefer a well proportioned body.  

Look!  She looks so . . . dumpy and fat!  As a woman, I find that incredibly UNattractive!  That thing is going to be dragging on the floor behind her when she's like 50 or 60.


----------



## ChrisL

Two Thumbs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> I like big butts, so I can not lie.
> 
> I also speak womanize.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big butts, big boobs.  What's WRONG with you guys?    Big things get BIGGER (and uglier in most cases).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's nothing wrong with guys, these facts are not new to you, butt you are still hung up on them.
Click to expand...


I have plenty of guys who are attracted to me, and I don't have a big butt or big boobs.  I think it is you guys who are hung up on the size of a woman's boobs and butt.  Extremely shallow.


----------



## BULLDOG

ChrisL said:


> I don't really feel very comfortable flirting with married men.  Most often, their wives do NOT like it.    I wish there were more single men to flirt with around here.  It would be more fun that way!




You're damn right I'm single. I paid a lawyer a lot of money so I wouldn't have to put up with that crazy bitch more than necessary.


----------



## Bonzi

I think big boobs are pretty nice I understand a guy liking them.
Butts and legs, not so much.

I think a guy should love your face, eyes and personality.
The way your personalities fit like a puzzle.

We are talking sex vs. relationship.

I mean, I'm sure it would be hot to have animalistic sex with some young, buff guy.
But, I'd rather have that special bond - I woke up crying the other night from a romantic dream....


----------



## ChrisL

I think men should have to wear spandex pants so that we can see how big their penises are and judge them accordingly.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> I think big boobs are pretty nice I understand a guy liking them.
> Butts and legs, not so much.
> 
> I think a guy should love your face, eyes and personality.
> The way your personalities fit like a puzzle.
> 
> We are talking sex vs. relationship.
> 
> I mean, I'm sure it would be hot to have animalistic sex with some young, buff guy.
> But, I'd rather have that special bond - I woke up crying the other night from a romantic dream....



I'm really not interested in young buff guys.  Maybe I'm weird, but I think I am more attracted to a person's personality and how they treat me (within reason of course - I don't want a guys who are covered with warts or something!)


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really feel very comfortable flirting with married men.  Most often, their wives do NOT like it.    I wish there were more single men to flirt with around here.  It would be more fun that way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're damn right I'm single. I paid a lawyer a lot of money so I wouldn't have to put up with that crazy bitch more than necessary.
Click to expand...


Well you married her.  What happened?  Did you know she was a bitch before?  Did you marry her anyways?  Did she change?  Did she misrepresent herself at the beginning of the relationship?


----------



## Two Thumbs

ChrisL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> I like big butts, so I can not lie.
> 
> I also speak womanize.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big butts, big boobs.  What's WRONG with you guys?    Big things get BIGGER (and uglier in most cases).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's nothing wrong with guys, these facts are not new to you, butt you are still hung up on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have plenty of guys who are attracted to me, and I don't have a big butt or big boobs.  I think it is you guys who are hung up on the size of a woman's boobs and butt.  Extremely shallow.
Click to expand...

who said anything about being hung up on boobs and butt

I actually never mentioned boobs.

And I do speak womanize, I knew you were a stick w/o you telling me.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> I think big boobs are pretty nice I understand a guy liking them.
> Butts and legs, not so much.
> 
> I think a guy should love your face, eyes and personality.
> The way your personalities fit like a puzzle.
> 
> We are talking sex vs. relationship.
> 
> I mean, I'm sure it would be hot to have animalistic sex with some young, buff guy.
> But, I'd rather have that special bond - I woke up crying the other night from a romantic dream....



There are plenty of women who are beautiful who do not have small breasts.  I've heard this is usually an "American male" kind of thing.  They are more obsessed with breast size than men from other countries.


----------



## ChrisL

Two Thumbs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> I like big butts, so I can not lie.
> 
> I also speak womanize.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big butts, big boobs.  What's WRONG with you guys?    Big things get BIGGER (and uglier in most cases).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's nothing wrong with guys, these facts are not new to you, butt you are still hung up on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have plenty of guys who are attracted to me, and I don't have a big butt or big boobs.  I think it is you guys who are hung up on the size of a woman's boobs and butt.  Extremely shallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said anything about being hung up on boobs and butt
> 
> I actually never mentioned boobs.
> 
> And I do speak womanize, I knew you were a stick w/o you telling me.
Click to expand...


You can still be shapely and not have a giant arse and boobs.  I happen to have a very cute body.    So go suck on that, pal.


----------



## Two Thumbs

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think big boobs are pretty nice I understand a guy liking them.
> Butts and legs, not so much.
> 
> I think a guy should love your face, eyes and personality.
> The way your personalities fit like a puzzle.
> 
> We are talking sex vs. relationship.
> 
> I mean, I'm sure it would be hot to have animalistic sex with some young, buff guy.
> But, I'd rather have that special bond - I woke up crying the other night from a romantic dream....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not interested in young buff guys.  Maybe I'm weird, but I think I am more attracted to a person's personality and how they treat me (within reason of course - I don't want a guys who are covered with warts or something!)
Click to expand...

translation;  I'd totally do a young buff guy but I wouldn't touch an ugly man no matter how awesome he was.


but I'm shallow


----------



## ChrisL

You don't have to look like a cartoon character to be attractive to the opposite sex.    I know I would have no problems getting any guy I want.  You guys are all talk.  Face it.


----------



## ChrisL

Two Thumbs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think big boobs are pretty nice I understand a guy liking them.
> Butts and legs, not so much.
> 
> I think a guy should love your face, eyes and personality.
> The way your personalities fit like a puzzle.
> 
> We are talking sex vs. relationship.
> 
> I mean, I'm sure it would be hot to have animalistic sex with some young, buff guy.
> But, I'd rather have that special bond - I woke up crying the other night from a romantic dream....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not interested in young buff guys.  Maybe I'm weird, but I think I am more attracted to a person's personality and how they treat me (within reason of course - I don't want a guys who are covered with warts or something!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> translation;  I'd totally do a young buff guy but I wouldn't touch an ugly man no matter how awesome he was.
> 
> 
> but I'm shallow
Click to expand...


That is totally not true.  You were the one talking about body parts, right?


----------



## BULLDOG

ChrisL said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really feel very comfortable flirting with married men.  Most often, their wives do NOT like it.    I wish there were more single men to flirt with around here.  It would be more fun that way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're damn right I'm single. I paid a lawyer a lot of money so I wouldn't have to put up with that crazy bitch more than necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you married her.  What happened?  Did you know she was a bitch before?  Did you marry her anyways?  Did she change?  Did she misrepresent herself at the beginning of the relationship?
Click to expand...



We were both young. She said she was pregnant, so my sense of responsibility said I should marry her. Surprisingly, a little more than a year later, my kid was born.


----------



## ChrisL

Two Thumbs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think big boobs are pretty nice I understand a guy liking them.
> Butts and legs, not so much.
> 
> I think a guy should love your face, eyes and personality.
> The way your personalities fit like a puzzle.
> 
> We are talking sex vs. relationship.
> 
> I mean, I'm sure it would be hot to have animalistic sex with some young, buff guy.
> But, I'd rather have that special bond - I woke up crying the other night from a romantic dream....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not interested in young buff guys.  Maybe I'm weird, but I think I am more attracted to a person's personality and how they treat me (within reason of course - I don't want a guys who are covered with warts or something!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> translation;  I'd totally do a young buff guy but I wouldn't touch an ugly man no matter how awesome he was.
> 
> 
> but I'm shallow
Click to expand...


Just be honest, if a woman is halfway decent, and acts like she is into you, you would do her.


----------



## Two Thumbs

ChrisL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like big butts, so I can not lie.
> 
> I also speak womanize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big butts, big boobs.  What's WRONG with you guys?    Big things get BIGGER (and uglier in most cases).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's nothing wrong with guys, these facts are not new to you, butt you are still hung up on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have plenty of guys who are attracted to me, and I don't have a big butt or big boobs.  I think it is you guys who are hung up on the size of a woman's boobs and butt.  Extremely shallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said anything about being hung up on boobs and butt
> 
> I actually never mentioned boobs.
> 
> And I do speak womanize, I knew you were a stick w/o you telling me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can still be shapely and not have a giant arse and boobs.  I happen to have a very cute body.    So go suck on that, pal.
Click to expand...

I'm a bit of a freak in the sack and that sounds like a come on.


----------



## Two Thumbs

ChrisL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think big boobs are pretty nice I understand a guy liking them.
> Butts and legs, not so much.
> 
> I think a guy should love your face, eyes and personality.
> The way your personalities fit like a puzzle.
> 
> We are talking sex vs. relationship.
> 
> I mean, I'm sure it would be hot to have animalistic sex with some young, buff guy.
> But, I'd rather have that special bond - I woke up crying the other night from a romantic dream....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not interested in young buff guys.  Maybe I'm weird, but I think I am more attracted to a person's personality and how they treat me (within reason of course - I don't want a guys who are covered with warts or something!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> translation;  I'd totally do a young buff guy but I wouldn't touch an ugly man no matter how awesome he was.
> 
> 
> but I'm shallow
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just be honest, if a woman is halfway decent, and acts like she is into you, you would do her.
Click to expand...

I only need quarter way and have no need for her to act like shes into me.


----------



## Two Thumbs

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really feel very comfortable flirting with married men.  Most often, their wives do NOT like it.    I wish there were more single men to flirt with around here.  It would be more fun that way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're damn right I'm single. I paid a lawyer a lot of money so I wouldn't have to put up with that crazy bitch more than necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you married her.  What happened?  Did you know she was a bitch before?  Did you marry her anyways?  Did she change?  Did she misrepresent herself at the beginning of the relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We were both young. She said she was pregnant, so my sense of responsibility said I should marry her. Surprisingly, a little more than a year later, my kid was born.
Click to expand...

Sorry to here that.

that's a shitty thing to have done to you


----------



## ChrisL

Two Thumbs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think big boobs are pretty nice I understand a guy liking them.
> Butts and legs, not so much.
> 
> I think a guy should love your face, eyes and personality.
> The way your personalities fit like a puzzle.
> 
> We are talking sex vs. relationship.
> 
> I mean, I'm sure it would be hot to have animalistic sex with some young, buff guy.
> But, I'd rather have that special bond - I woke up crying the other night from a romantic dream....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not interested in young buff guys.  Maybe I'm weird, but I think I am more attracted to a person's personality and how they treat me (within reason of course - I don't want a guys who are covered with warts or something!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> translation;  I'd totally do a young buff guy but I wouldn't touch an ugly man no matter how awesome he was.
> 
> 
> but I'm shallow
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just be honest, if a woman is halfway decent, and acts like she is into you, you would do her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only need quarter way and have no need for her to act like shes into me.
Click to expand...


You being honest?    I believe it!


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really feel very comfortable flirting with married men.  Most often, their wives do NOT like it.    I wish there were more single men to flirt with around here.  It would be more fun that way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're damn right I'm single. I paid a lawyer a lot of money so I wouldn't have to put up with that crazy bitch more than necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you married her.  What happened?  Did you know she was a bitch before?  Did you marry her anyways?  Did she change?  Did she misrepresent herself at the beginning of the relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We were both young. She said she was pregnant, so my sense of responsibility said I should marry her. Surprisingly, a little more than a year later, my kid was born.
Click to expand...


I've known women who would lie about such things.  Yeah, that's normally teenaged girls who would lie about these types of things, so you were probably pretty young.  

I had a friend who liked to pretend she was a homemaker type of person with all the guys she would meet.  She wasn't though.    A few months in, they would find out the hard way!  I think it's really important to get to know someone well (almost as well as you know yourself) before getting involved in a marriage type of relationship.


----------



## hjmick

Bonzi said:


> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.



What the fuck do you want to know?


----------



## ChrisL

hjmick said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck do you want to know?
Click to expand...


If there is an honest man in the house?      Two Thumbs gets a thumbs up for his honesty!   

It's like, the guys (or SOME guys anyways) are always saying how important a woman's "personality" is to them, and this is funny to us women who observe men behaving . . . well, let's just say they behave as if personality does NOT matter too much to them, but rather big boobs and butts are what the MOST important things on a woman.


----------



## hjmick

ChrisL said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck do you want to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there is an honest man in the house?      Two Thumbs gets a thumbs up for his honesty!
> 
> It's like, the guys (or SOME guys anyways) are always saying how important a woman's "personality" is to them, and this is funny to us women who observe men behaving . . . well, let's just say they behave as if personality does NOT matter too much to them, but rather big boobs and butts are what the MOST important things on a woman.
Click to expand...


Huh... so, what's the question? Which is more important?


----------



## flacaltenn

ChrisL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> I like big butts, so I can not lie.
> 
> I also speak womanize.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big butts, big boobs.  What's WRONG with you guys?    Big things get BIGGER (and uglier in most cases).
Click to expand...




Bonzi said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's more important to you in a woman.  A great housekeep a great cook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither -- I'm both !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you married?
Click to expand...




Bonzi said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's more important to you in a woman.  A great housekeep a great cook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither -- I'm both !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you married?
Click to expand...


I also do all the grocery shopping. I'm a great "catch"... The only thing I want I want from a woman is a brain and lots of intimacy...


----------



## ChrisL

hjmick said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck do you want to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there is an honest man in the house?      Two Thumbs gets a thumbs up for his honesty!
> 
> It's like, the guys (or SOME guys anyways) are always saying how important a woman's "personality" is to them, and this is funny to us women who observe men behaving . . . well, let's just say they behave as if personality does NOT matter too much to them, but rather big boobs and butts are what the MOST important things on a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh... so, what's the question? Which is more important?
Click to expand...


She's asking that the men be honest about things when they respond to threads talking about sex and physical attraction.  At least that's what I got out of the line of questioning.  Come on!  We all know that most people are full of bull shit, especially on this forum.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

flacaltenn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> I like big butts, so I can not lie.
> 
> I also speak womanize.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big butts, big boobs.  What's WRONG with you guys?    Big things get BIGGER (and uglier in most cases).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's more important to you in a woman.  A great housekeep a great cook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither -- I'm both !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's more important to you in a woman.  A great housekeep a great cook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither -- I'm both !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also do all the grocery shopping. I'm a great "catch"... The only thing I want I want from a woman is a brain and lots of intimacy...
Click to expand...


Well, I think Bonzi needs to be honest too.  She is a married person and probably not really looking for a relationship or sex here, but just having some fun with the guys.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck do you want to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there is an honest man in the house?      Two Thumbs gets a thumbs up for his honesty!
> 
> It's like, the guys (or SOME guys anyways) are always saying how important a woman's "personality" is to them, and this is funny to us women who observe men behaving . . . well, let's just say they behave as if personality does NOT matter too much to them, but rather big boobs and butts are what the MOST important things on a woman.
Click to expand...


But then I was asked and when I replied honestly, I was ridiculed for it.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck do you want to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there is an honest man in the house?      Two Thumbs gets a thumbs up for his honesty!
> 
> It's like, the guys (or SOME guys anyways) are always saying how important a woman's "personality" is to them, and this is funny to us women who observe men behaving . . . well, let's just say they behave as if personality does NOT matter too much to them, but rather big boobs and butts are what the MOST important things on a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then I as asked and when I replied honestly, I was ridiculed for it.
Click to expand...


Because it's stupid!  If that is how you judge a woman, then you are going to be disappointed over and over again, but you are another married person, so it is quite irrelevant what you like about women.    No offense intended, just being honest.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck do you want to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there is an honest man in the house?      Two Thumbs gets a thumbs up for his honesty!
> 
> It's like, the guys (or SOME guys anyways) are always saying how important a woman's "personality" is to them, and this is funny to us women who observe men behaving . . . well, let's just say they behave as if personality does NOT matter too much to them, but rather big boobs and butts are what the MOST important things on a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then I as asked and when I replied honestly, I was ridiculed for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it's stupid!  If that is how you judge a woman, then you are going to be disappointed over and over again, but you are another married person, so it is quite irrelevant what you like about women.    No offense intended, just being honest.
Click to expand...


So if I say I like a woman's personality, you laugh and say "Yeah right, I know better than that", and if I say; "OK I admit that I like boobs and butt" and you say that's stupid.

Kind of stacking the deck aren't you? Try being honest with yourself for a change.


----------



## hjmick

ChrisL said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck do you want to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there is an honest man in the house?      Two Thumbs gets a thumbs up for his honesty!
> 
> It's like, the guys (or SOME guys anyways) are always saying how important a woman's "personality" is to them, and this is funny to us women who observe men behaving . . . well, let's just say they behave as if personality does NOT matter too much to them, but rather big boobs and butts are what the MOST important things on a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh... so, what's the question? Which is more important?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's asking that the men be honest about things when they respond to threads talking about sex and physical attraction.  At least that's what I got out of the line of questioning.  Come on!  We all know that most people are full of bull shit, especially on this forum.  Lol.
Click to expand...


I see... I've never felt the need to bullshit about anything. Strikes me as silly.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck do you want to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there is an honest man in the house?      Two Thumbs gets a thumbs up for his honesty!
> 
> It's like, the guys (or SOME guys anyways) are always saying how important a woman's "personality" is to them, and this is funny to us women who observe men behaving . . . well, let's just say they behave as if personality does NOT matter too much to them, but rather big boobs and butts are what the MOST important things on a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then I as asked and when I replied honestly, I was ridiculed for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it's stupid!  If that is how you judge a woman, then you are going to be disappointed over and over again, but you are another married person, so it is quite irrelevant what you like about women.    No offense intended, just being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if I say I like a woman's personality, you laugh and say "Yeah right, I know better than that", and if I say; "OK I admit that I like boobs and butt" and you say that's stupid.
> 
> Kind of stacking the deck aren't you? Try being honest with yourself for a change.
Click to expand...


Hmm.  You have a point there.  But the point is that a lot of guys will make claims (such as "I don't like makeup), yet they will turn around and post pictures of women whose photos are photoshopped and who are wearing a shit ton of makeup!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

^^^

That's just an example of what I think Bonzi means.  Not 100% sure though.  She would have to tell you herself.


----------



## Moonglow

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> If you can take brutal honesty - go for it. Just don't whine if it's not the answer *you *want to hear.


You are so ghey....


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be snow bound and bored eh? I'm honest -- as long as you don't ask if I cry at Bambi movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's more than 1?
> it is snowing, but, no different than than any other day  - I'm just in that kind of a mood
Click to expand...

Do you wax your mustache?


----------



## Syriusly

ChrisL said:


> Kim Kardashian butt???  How is THAT attractive?  I just don't get it.  I prefer a well proportioned body.
> 
> Look!  She looks so . . . dumpy and fat!  As a woman, I find that incredibly UNattractive!  That thing is going to be dragging on the floor behind her when she's like 50 or 60.



Well that is a particularly unflattering shot of her- but the most unattractive part about Kim Kardashian is everything other than her body.

Though seeing her nude art photograph- that is one crazy weird body and not one that I particularly am attracted to (though as I said before, I love the breasts that I am with)...


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> I think big boobs are pretty nice I understand a guy liking them.
> Butts and legs, not so much.
> 
> I think a guy should love your face, eyes and personality.
> The way your personalities fit like a puzzle.
> 
> We are talking sex vs. relationship.
> 
> I mean, I'm sure it would be hot to have animalistic sex with some young, buff guy.
> But, I'd rather have that special bond - I woke up crying the other night from a romantic dream....



When I was very young it was all about boobs. 

Appreciation of asses and legs came later- and then the more subtle curves

I can't speak for every guy, but what I appreciate in abstract- what I appreciate in a  nude in Playboy(soon to be extinct) does not what I admire when I am with a real living woman.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bonzi said:


> What kind
> Of personality would your ideal woman have?



Personality, well...
*Patient.* I have ADD, so with that comes a lot of less than desirable incidents that requires her to patient.
*Having Faith. *Faith to know that I am a good person, I will always do what I think is best for the family and that I am almost always right when I _need_ to be right.
*With Humor. *There is no life without it.
*Loving. *We all need affection, and to be reminded to give it back.
*A Beta. *I am a true alpha male, so it is easier if she is not a true alpha female. I want her to be smart and confident, but I will never submit so to prevent a power struggle it is best she is a beta.
*Intelligent. *It is bad enough there are so many stupid people, I would rather not live with one.


----------



## ChrisL

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian butt???  How is THAT attractive?  I just don't get it.  I prefer a well proportioned body.
> 
> Look!  She looks so . . . dumpy and fat!  As a woman, I find that incredibly UNattractive!  That thing is going to be dragging on the floor behind her when she's like 50 or 60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that is a particularly unflattering shot of her- but the most unattractive part about Kim Kardashian is everything other than her body.
> 
> Though seeing her nude art photograph- that is one crazy weird body and not one that I particularly am attracted to (though as I said before, I love the breasts that I am with)...
Click to expand...


She has a big ole butt!  That shot is a REAL shot and not a photo shopped image of her taken in a studio.


----------



## ChrisL

The worst part about it is that she made her butt that way on purpose.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask away.  I am an honest man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I know you are - to a fault!  It's like "WinterBorn, will do you do me" - and he says, how's about tomorrow.... you are so open there is nothing to learn!  A few others bailed.  You could not even shock me, even if you said you swong both ways!
Click to expand...


Eh, no point in trying to be something I'm not.

I don't quite get the "...will do you do me"?


----------



## charwin95

ChrisL said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men who tell you all about their sex lives or their sex with their wives . . . are probably not all that great in the bedroom.    I've found it to be the case in most instances that those who brag and talk the most have the LEAST to offer when it comes to reality.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how did you find out that men who brag about their sex with their wives are not that great in the bedroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Men that brag in general are usually trying to make themselves sound better than what they actually are!  You didn't know this?  How old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you know its rude to ask a man his age? LOL
> 
> In my experience someone who says that they are a good cook, generally are decent cooks. And good cooks often love to talk about cooking, and food. Just as good dancers love to talk about dancing.
> 
> One persons bragging is another person's sharing their interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I think most people who do a lot of bragging about sex and their sex lives are trying to make up for something.
> 
> I also note that these threads lack single men.  Seems it's the married peeps who are most interested in talking about sex.
Click to expand...


Your first paragraph....I can assure you that you are incorrect CrisL...... I'm not sure where you get that kind of  assessment ChrisL. 
Not sure where are the single men..... In my world I always ask the same question. Where are the single men? Like one example ballroom dancing. There are tons of single and married women that attend this kind of activities without partners........ There are DI ( dancing instructors) making lots of money just to dance. At the same time they are having a buffet of queens.


----------



## ChrisL

charwin95 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men who tell you all about their sex lives or their sex with their wives . . . are probably not all that great in the bedroom.    I've found it to be the case in most instances that those who brag and talk the most have the LEAST to offer when it comes to reality.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how did you find out that men who brag about their sex with their wives are not that great in the bedroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Men that brag in general are usually trying to make themselves sound better than what they actually are!  You didn't know this?  How old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you know its rude to ask a man his age? LOL
> 
> In my experience someone who says that they are a good cook, generally are decent cooks. And good cooks often love to talk about cooking, and food. Just as good dancers love to talk about dancing.
> 
> One persons bragging is another person's sharing their interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I think most people who do a lot of bragging about sex and their sex lives are trying to make up for something.
> 
> I also note that these threads lack single men.  Seems it's the married peeps who are most interested in talking about sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your first paragraph....I can assure you that you are incorrect CrisL...... I'm not sure where you get that kind of  assessment ChrisL.
> Not sure where are the single men..... In my world I always ask the same question. Where are the single men? Like one example ballroom dancing. There are tons of single and married women that attend this kind of activities without partners........ There are DI ( dancing instructors) making lots of money just to dance. At the same time they are having a buffet of queens.
Click to expand...


They're playing video games and looking at porn!  Lol!


----------



## charwin95

ChrisL said:


> Kim Kardashian butt???  How is THAT attractive?  I just don't get it.  I prefer a well proportioned body.
> 
> Look!  She looks so . . . dumpy and fat!  As a woman, I find that incredibly UNattractive!  That thing is going to be dragging on the floor behind her when she's like 50 or 60.



I like butts but not this big fat butt. It's a reject.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask away.  I am an honest man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I know you are - to a fault!  It's like "WinterBorn, will do you do me" - and he says, how's about tomorrow.... you are so open there is nothing to learn!  A few others bailed.  You could not even shock me, even if you said you swong both ways!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, no point in trying to be something I'm not.
> 
> I don't quite get the "...will do you do me"?
Click to expand...


I think she was saying "will you do her?, and you would say how about tomorrow?"


----------



## ChrisL

charwin95 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian butt???  How is THAT attractive?  I just don't get it.  I prefer a well proportioned body.
> 
> Look!  She looks so . . . dumpy and fat!  As a woman, I find that incredibly UNattractive!  That thing is going to be dragging on the floor behind her when she's like 50 or 60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like butts but not this big fat butt. It's a reject.
Click to expand...


A lot of guys apparently like this look!   She makes a TON of money!


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be snow bound and bored eh? I'm honest -- as long as you don't ask if I cry at Bambi movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's more than 1?
> it is snowing, but, no different than than any other day  - I'm just in that kind of a mood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you wax your mustache?
Click to expand...

 
I don't have a mustache, so, no LOL!


----------



## ChrisL

charwin95 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian butt???  How is THAT attractive?  I just don't get it.  I prefer a well proportioned body.
> 
> Look!  She looks so . . . dumpy and fat!  As a woman, I find that incredibly UNattractive!  That thing is going to be dragging on the floor behind her when she's like 50 or 60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like butts but not this big fat butt. It's a reject.
Click to expand...


I think a normal sized butt is good.    I don't see what's wrong with having normal sized body parts anymore???


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be snow bound and bored eh? I'm honest -- as long as you don't ask if I cry at Bambi movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's more than 1?
> it is snowing, but, no different than than any other day  - I'm just in that kind of a mood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you wax your mustache?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a mustache, so, no LOL!
Click to expand...

My Dutch/German great Aunts had a better stash than I could grow...


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> I like big butts, so I can not lie.
> 
> I also speak womanize.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big butts, big boobs.  What's WRONG with you guys?    Big things get BIGGER (and uglier in most cases).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's more important to you in a woman.  A great housekeep a great cook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither -- I'm both !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's more important to you in a woman.  A great housekeep a great cook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither -- I'm both !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also do all the grocery shopping. I'm a great "catch"... The only thing I want I want from a woman is a brain and lots of intimacy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think Bonzi needs to be honest too.  She is a married person and probably not really looking for a relationship or sex here, but just having some fun with the guys.
Click to expand...

 
I am honest.
I am not looking for a guy.
I have no interest in meeting anyone.
I am married.
But I will talk like a slut. Thank you.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian butt???  How is THAT attractive?  I just don't get it.  I prefer a well proportioned body.
> 
> Look!  She looks so . . . dumpy and fat!  As a woman, I find that incredibly UNattractive!  That thing is going to be dragging on the floor behind her when she's like 50 or 60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like butts but not this big fat butt. It's a reject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a normal sized butt is good.    I don't see what's wrong with having normal sized body parts anymore???
Click to expand...

It's okay, until they look like fried eggs on a nail......


----------



## Bonzi

Really this thread is not about boobs and butts (or, was not supposed to be!)

What man on this thread likes being "in love"
Is it better than being horny?


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> I like big butts, so I can not lie.
> 
> I also speak womanize.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big butts, big boobs.  What's WRONG with you guys?    Big things get BIGGER (and uglier in most cases).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's more important to you in a woman.  A great housekeep a great cook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither -- I'm both !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's more important to you in a woman.  A great housekeep a great cook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither -- I'm both !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also do all the grocery shopping. I'm a great "catch"... The only thing I want I want from a woman is a brain and lots of intimacy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think Bonzi needs to be honest too.  She is a married person and probably not really looking for a relationship or sex here, but just having some fun with the guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am honest.
> I am not looking for a guy.
> I have no interest in meeting anyone.
> I am married.
> But I will talk like a slut. Thank you.
Click to expand...

Show us your tramp stamp....


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be snow bound and bored eh? I'm honest -- as long as you don't ask if I cry at Bambi movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's more than 1?
> it is snowing, but, no different than than any other day  - I'm just in that kind of a mood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you wax your mustache?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a mustache, so, no LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Dutch/German great Aunts had a better stash than I could grow...
Click to expand...

 
that's just amazing, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian butt???  How is THAT attractive?  I just don't get it.  I prefer a well proportioned body.
> 
> Look!  She looks so . . . dumpy and fat!  As a woman, I find that incredibly UNattractive!  That thing is going to be dragging on the floor behind her when she's like 50 or 60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like butts but not this big fat butt. It's a reject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a normal sized butt is good.    I don't see what's wrong with having normal sized body parts anymore???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's okay, until they look like fried eggs on a nail......
Click to expand...


I don't really want to know about your personal experiences.    Lol.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Really this thread is not about boobs and butts (or, was not supposed to be!)
> 
> What man on this thread likes being "in love"
> Is it better than being horny?


Close, depends what kind of sex....


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like big butts, so I can not lie.
> 
> I also speak womanize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big butts, big boobs.  What's WRONG with you guys?    Big things get BIGGER (and uglier in most cases).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither -- I'm both !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither -- I'm both !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also do all the grocery shopping. I'm a great "catch"... The only thing I want I want from a woman is a brain and lots of intimacy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think Bonzi needs to be honest too.  She is a married person and probably not really looking for a relationship or sex here, but just having some fun with the guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am honest.
> I am not looking for a guy.
> I have no interest in meeting anyone.
> I am married.
> But I will talk like a slut. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us your tramp stamp....
Click to expand...

 
I have no tats.


----------



## charwin95

Bonzi said:


> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.



Yes and No...... You and ChrisL can ask me anything but nicely.


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really this thread is not about boobs and butts (or, was not supposed to be!)
> 
> What man on this thread likes being "in love"
> Is it better than being horny?
> 
> 
> 
> Close, depends what kind of sex....
Click to expand...

 
there was no mention of sex in my post..... fyi


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian butt???  How is THAT attractive?  I just don't get it.  I prefer a well proportioned body.
> 
> Look!  She looks so . . . dumpy and fat!  As a woman, I find that incredibly UNattractive!  That thing is going to be dragging on the floor behind her when she's like 50 or 60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like butts but not this big fat butt. It's a reject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a normal sized butt is good.    I don't see what's wrong with having normal sized body parts anymore???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's okay, until they look like fried eggs on a nail......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really want to know about your personal experiences.    Lol.
Click to expand...

Once they start popping out babies and nursing, it's like those boobs are deflated and no amount of sucking will prop them back up..


----------



## Bonzi

charwin95 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and No...... You and ChrisL can ask me anything but nicely.
Click to expand...

 
when have I NOT been nice? hmmm


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Really this thread is not about boobs and butts (or, was not supposed to be!)
> 
> What man on this thread likes being "in love"
> Is it better than being horny?



Every thread turns into boobs and butts!    Or shit.


----------



## skye

clowns 

y'all

funny clowns!

it;s ok ...meh..bless..the the....just bless LOL


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian butt???  How is THAT attractive?  I just don't get it.  I prefer a well proportioned body.
> 
> Look!  She looks so . . . dumpy and fat!  As a woman, I find that incredibly UNattractive!  That thing is going to be dragging on the floor behind her when she's like 50 or 60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like butts but not this big fat butt. It's a reject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a normal sized butt is good.    I don't see what's wrong with having normal sized body parts anymore???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's okay, until they look like fried eggs on a nail......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really want to know about your personal experiences.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once they start popping out babies and nursing, it's like those boobs are deflated and no amount of sucking will prop them back up..
Click to expand...


Well thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really this thread is not about boobs and butts (or, was not supposed to be!)
> 
> What man on this thread likes being "in love"
> Is it better than being horny?
> 
> 
> 
> Close, depends what kind of sex....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there was no mention of sex in my post..... fyi
Click to expand...

Well, it's like a buffet...when love is in the air, please open a window......


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian butt???  How is THAT attractive?  I just don't get it.  I prefer a well proportioned body.
> 
> Look!  She looks so . . . dumpy and fat!  As a woman, I find that incredibly UNattractive!  That thing is going to be dragging on the floor behind her when she's like 50 or 60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like butts but not this big fat butt. It's a reject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of guys apparently like this look!   She makes a TON of money!
Click to expand...

Ugh.....to much work to make the whoopie...


----------



## skye

so much fun...to watch ....


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really this thread is not about boobs and butts (or, was not supposed to be!)
> 
> What man on this thread likes being "in love"
> Is it better than being horny?
> 
> 
> 
> Close, depends what kind of sex....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there was no mention of sex in my post..... fyi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it's like a buffet...when love is in the air, please open a window......
Click to expand...

 
Oh you miss me telling you I love you... that's sweet....


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really this thread is not about boobs and butts (or, was not supposed to be!)
> 
> What man on this thread likes being "in love"
> Is it better than being horny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every thread turns into boobs and butts!    Or shit.
Click to expand...

There is the ghey angle.......


----------



## skye

how the other  side lives LOL!


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really this thread is not about boobs and butts (or, was not supposed to be!)
> 
> What man on this thread likes being "in love"
> Is it better than being horny?
> 
> 
> 
> Close, depends what kind of sex....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there was no mention of sex in my post..... fyi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it's like a buffet...when love is in the air, please open a window......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you miss me telling you I love you... that's sweet....
Click to expand...

Never enough sugah for me....


----------



## ChrisL

Ah-ha-ha!  I love when he says Whoopity doo!


----------



## Moonglow

skye said:


> how the other  side lives LOL!


With habitrails in their anus...


----------



## ChrisL

One minute and 55 seconds.


----------



## skye

Moonglow said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> how the other  side lives LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> With habitrails in their anus...
Click to expand...



speak English....can't understand what you say

thank you


----------



## Moonglow

skye said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> how the other  side lives LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> With habitrails in their anus...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> speak English....can't understand what you say
> 
> thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonzi

skye said:


> clowns
> 
> y'all
> 
> funny clowns!
> 
> it;s ok ...meh..bless..the the....just bless LOL


 
girl are you brain damaged?


----------



## skye

Bonzi said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> clowns
> 
> y'all
> 
> funny clowns!
> 
> it;s ok ...meh..bless..the the....just bless LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girl are you brain damaged?
Click to expand...



LOL


sure 


Bonzi Ponzi.....

!@##$%  lol


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> clowns
> 
> y'all
> 
> funny clowns!
> 
> it;s ok ...meh..bless..the the....just bless LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girl are you brain damaged?
Click to expand...

only 1.75 liters worth..


----------



## Alex.

The very premise of honesty on an anonymous message-board is a bit of a stretch. I do not know what aspect of honesty you are referring to. I started to read this thread and got bogged down in the horseshit and the cacophony of cackling clowns.


I guess I just proved myself wrong I was honest.

What do you want to know that requires honesty?


----------



## Bonzi

Alex. said:


> The very premise of honesty on an anonymous message-board is a bit of a stretch. I do not know what aspect of honesty you are referring to. I started to read this thread and got bogged down in the horseshit and the cacophony of cackling clowns.
> 
> 
> I guess I just proved myself wrong I was honest.
> 
> What do you want to know that requires honesty?


 
Why are you here?


----------



## Bonzi

I say I have no interest in meeting anyone but Gracie says I'm a homewrecker.  Damn I'm good if I can do that!


----------



## Moonglow

Alex. said:


> The very premise of honesty on an anonymous message-board is a bit of a stretch. I do not know what aspect of honesty you are referring to. I started to read this thread and got bogged down in the horseshit and the cacophony of cackling clowns.
> 
> 
> I guess I just proved myself wrong I was honest.
> 
> What do you want to know that requires honesty?


It's a truth or dare association thread...


----------



## Alex.

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very premise of honesty on an anonymous message-board is a bit of a stretch. I do not know what aspect of honesty you are referring to. I started to read this thread and got bogged down in the horseshit and the cacophony of cackling clowns.
> 
> 
> I guess I just proved myself wrong I was honest.
> 
> What do you want to know that requires honesty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you here?
Click to expand...

Where is here?


----------



## Bonzi

NO one ever wants to ask me questions


----------



## Alex.

Moonglow said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very premise of honesty on an anonymous message-board is a bit of a stretch. I do not know what aspect of honesty you are referring to. I started to read this thread and got bogged down in the horseshit and the cacophony of cackling clowns.
> 
> 
> I guess I just proved myself wrong I was honest.
> 
> What do you want to know that requires honesty?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a truth or dare association thread...
Click to expand...

I do not understand that. Is that like if you asked a question I would answer?


----------



## Bonzi

Alex. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very premise of honesty on an anonymous message-board is a bit of a stretch. I do not know what aspect of honesty you are referring to. I started to read this thread and got bogged down in the horseshit and the cacophony of cackling clowns.
> 
> 
> I guess I just proved myself wrong I was honest.
> 
> What do you want to know that requires honesty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is here?
Click to expand...

 
In this thread!


----------



## Bonzi

Alex. said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very premise of honesty on an anonymous message-board is a bit of a stretch. I do not know what aspect of honesty you are referring to. I started to read this thread and got bogged down in the horseshit and the cacophony of cackling clowns.
> 
> 
> I guess I just proved myself wrong I was honest.
> 
> What do you want to know that requires honesty?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a truth or dare association thread...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not understand that. Is that like if you asked a question I would answer?
Click to expand...

 
Are you married? If not do you want to be?


----------



## Alex.

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very premise of honesty on an anonymous message-board is a bit of a stretch. I do not know what aspect of honesty you are referring to. I started to read this thread and got bogged down in the horseshit and the cacophony of cackling clowns.
> 
> 
> I guess I just proved myself wrong I was honest.
> 
> What do you want to know that requires honesty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this thread!
Click to expand...

Because I was curious.


----------



## Bonzi

Alex. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very premise of honesty on an anonymous message-board is a bit of a stretch. I do not know what aspect of honesty you are referring to. I started to read this thread and got bogged down in the horseshit and the cacophony of cackling clowns.
> 
> 
> I guess I just proved myself wrong I was honest.
> 
> What do you want to know that requires honesty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this thread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I was curious.
Click to expand...

 
What kind of question to you want me to ask?  What turns you on?


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> I say I have no interest in meeting anyone but Gracie says I'm a homewrecker.  Damn I'm good if I can do that!


Do you use a wrecking ball?


----------



## saveliberty

Bonzi said:


> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.



Yes, and in all honesty your post is insulting.


----------



## Alex.

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very premise of honesty on an anonymous message-board is a bit of a stretch. I do not know what aspect of honesty you are referring to. I started to read this thread and got bogged down in the horseshit and the cacophony of cackling clowns.
> 
> 
> I guess I just proved myself wrong I was honest.
> 
> What do you want to know that requires honesty?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a truth or dare association thread...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not understand that. Is that like if you asked a question I would answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you married? If not do you want to be?
Click to expand...

My GF and I have been together for a while. She has a great son I am close to. Married or living together is the goal.


----------



## skye

Bonzi said:


> NO one ever wants to ask me questions



well ... ...but.... who are you ...why anybody  would bother with you...I mean.....

just curious


----------



## Bonzi

saveliberty said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and in all honesty your post is insulting.
Click to expand...

 
what posts of mine AREN'T insulting?


----------



## Bonzi

skye said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO one ever wants to ask me questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well ... ...but.... who are you ...why anybody  would bother with you...I mean.....
> 
> just curious
Click to expand...

 
well if I'm boring to someone I guess I can't argue!


----------



## skye

Bonzi said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO one ever wants to ask me questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well ... ...but.... who are you ...why anybody  would bother with you...I mean.....
> 
> just curious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well if I'm boring to someone I guess I can't argue!
Click to expand...


ok...

(Lord ..please don't let me hurt them.....please....restrain me Lord .Thank you Lord for the the strength...ty)


----------



## Bonzi

charwin95 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and No...... You and ChrisL can ask me anything but nicely.
Click to expand...

 
I think I have asked you all I need to know.  You have been straight forward so, I get where you are coming from.
Even if everyone else on here thinks you are a douchebag.


----------



## Bonzi

skye said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO one ever wants to ask me questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well ... ...but.... who are you ...why anybody  would bother with you...I mean.....
> 
> just curious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well if I'm boring to someone I guess I can't argue!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok...
> 
> (Lord ..please don't let me hurt them.....please....restrain me Lord .Thank you Lord for the the strength...ty)
Click to expand...

 
the odds of you hurt me or anyone else here.... ? less than zero...


----------



## charwin95

Bonzi said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and No...... You and ChrisL can ask me anything but nicely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I have asked you all I need to know.  You have been straight forward so, I get where you are coming from.
> Even if everyone else on here thinks you are a douchebag.
Click to expand...


I only heard it from KG....


----------



## Bonzi

charwin95 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and No...... You and ChrisL can ask me anything but nicely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I have asked you all I need to know.  You have been straight forward so, I get where you are coming from.
> Even if everyone else on here thinks you are a douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only heard it from KG....
Click to expand...

 
oh? well you are not living a Christian life so... she won't approve ever...


----------



## skye

Bonzi said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO one ever wants to ask me questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well ... ...but.... who are you ...why anybody  would bother with you...I mean.....
> 
> just curious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well if I'm boring to someone I guess I can't argue!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok...
> 
> (Lord ..please don't let me hurt them.....please....restrain me Lord .Thank you Lord for the the strength...ty)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the odds of you hurt me or anyone else here.... ? less than zero...
Click to expand...



ok ...

...sure ....cheers Bonzi!


----------



## Alex.

Bonzi said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO one ever wants to ask me questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well ... ...but.... who are you ...why anybody  would bother with you...I mean.....
> 
> just curious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well if I'm boring to someone I guess I can't argue!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok...
> 
> (Lord ..please don't let me hurt them.....please....restrain me Lord .Thank you Lord for the the strength...ty)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the odds of you hurt me or anyone else here.... ? less than zero...
Click to expand...



skye can hurt me
















..all she wants


----------



## Bonzi

Alex. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO one ever wants to ask me questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well ... ...but.... who are you ...why anybody  would bother with you...I mean.....
> 
> just curious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well if I'm boring to someone I guess I can't argue!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok...
> 
> (Lord ..please don't let me hurt them.....please....restrain me Lord .Thank you Lord for the the strength...ty)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the odds of you hurt me or anyone else here.... ? less than zero...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> skye can hurt me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..all she wants
Click to expand...

 
Oh I see... she is in your USMB crush, well bye then!


----------



## skye

haaaaaaaaaaaaaa   great song Alex !!!


----------



## skye

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> well ... ...but.... who are you ...why anybody  would bother with you...I mean.....
> 
> just curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well if I'm boring to someone I guess I can't argue!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok...
> 
> (Lord ..please don't let me hurt them.....please....restrain me Lord .Thank you Lord for the the strength...ty)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the odds of you hurt me or anyone else here.... ? less than zero...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> skye can hurt me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..all she wants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see... she is in your USMB crush, well bye then!
Click to expand...



omg

so corny

whatever LOL


----------



## Alex.

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> well ... ...but.... who are you ...why anybody  would bother with you...I mean.....
> 
> just curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well if I'm boring to someone I guess I can't argue!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok...
> 
> (Lord ..please don't let me hurt them.....please....restrain me Lord .Thank you Lord for the the strength...ty)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the odds of you hurt me or anyone else here.... ? less than zero...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> skye can hurt me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..all she wants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see... she is in your USMB crush, well bye then!
Click to expand...

What the fuck?!?!?!?!? What the fuck?!?!?!?! What the Fuck?!?!?!

Is this fucking grade fucking fucking school?

skye is gorgeous, if that is even her real pic. Crunch no, appreciation for all things beautiful yes. Who cares if that is her anyway, whoever is in that avi is beautiful.


----------



## Bonzi

Alex. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> well if I'm boring to someone I guess I can't argue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok...
> 
> (Lord ..please don't let me hurt them.....please....restrain me Lord .Thank you Lord for the the strength...ty)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the odds of you hurt me or anyone else here.... ? less than zero...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> skye can hurt me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..all she wants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see... she is in your USMB crush, well bye then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck?!?!?!?!? What the fuck?!?!?!?! What the Fuck?!?!?!
> 
> Is this fucking grade fucking fucking school?
> 
> skye is gorgeous, if that is even her real pic. Crunch no, appreciation for all things beautiful yes. Who cares if that is her anyway, whoever is in that avi is beautiful.
Click to expand...

 
I've seen her.  she's pretty.  yes, it is grade school.  I want to be #1~


----------



## Two Thumbs

Love these Bonzi threads

you can always tell when her husband has chosen to be right instead of happy.


----------



## Zander

I am not always honest.  Honesty is overrated.


----------



## Bonzi

Two Thumbs said:


> Love these Bonzi threads
> 
> you can always tell when her husband has chosen to be right instead of happy.


 
well actually he's sleeping LOL!


----------



## Alex.

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok...
> 
> (Lord ..please don't let me hurt them.....please....restrain me Lord .Thank you Lord for the the strength...ty)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the odds of you hurt me or anyone else here.... ? less than zero...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> skye can hurt me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..all she wants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see... she is in your USMB crush, well bye then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck?!?!?!?!? What the fuck?!?!?!?! What the Fuck?!?!?!
> 
> Is this fucking grade fucking fucking school?
> 
> skye is gorgeous, if that is even her real pic. Crunch no, appreciation for all things beautiful yes. Who cares if that is her anyway, whoever is in that avi is beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen her.  she's pretty.  yes, it is grade school.  I want to be #1~
Click to expand...

n-n-n-n-numer one? not even my gf is number one. That spot is reserved for my dog I know she will never hurt me well maybe poop where she should not.


----------



## Bonzi

Zander said:


> I am not always honest.  Honesty is overrated.


 
what are you willing to be honest about? no one will tell


----------



## Bonzi

Alex. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> the odds of you hurt me or anyone else here.... ? less than zero...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye can hurt me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..all she wants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see... she is in your USMB crush, well bye then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck?!?!?!?!? What the fuck?!?!?!?! What the Fuck?!?!?!
> 
> Is this fucking grade fucking fucking school?
> 
> skye is gorgeous, if that is even her real pic. Crunch no, appreciation for all things beautiful yes. Who cares if that is her anyway, whoever is in that avi is beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen her.  she's pretty.  yes, it is grade school.  I want to be #1~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> n-n-n-n-numer one? not even my gf is number one. That spot is reserved for my dog I know she will never hurt me well maybe poop where she should not.
Click to expand...

 
okay okay! sheesh!   I thought you would be flattered about my jealousy


----------



## Zander

Bonzi said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not always honest.  Honesty is overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are you willing to be honest about? no one will tell
Click to expand...


It depends. Everyone has their secrets.


----------



## skye

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> skye can hurt me
> 
> 
> 
> Lord
> again
> 
> I am pleading ....please let me control my tongue
> 
> 
> with that,,,,
> 
> ok
> 
> 
> please control my tongue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..all she wants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see... she is in your USMB crush, well bye then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck?!?!?!?!? What the fuck?!?!?!?! What the Fuck?!?!?!
> 
> Is this fucking grade fucking fucking school?
> 
> skye is gorgeous, if that is even her real pic. Crunch no, appreciation for all things beautiful yes. Who cares if that is her anyway, whoever is in that avi is beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen her.  she's pretty.  yes, it is grade school.  I want to be #1~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> n-n-n-n-numer one? not even my gf is number one. That spot is reserved for my dog I know she will never hurt me well maybe poop where she should not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> okay okay! sheesh!   I thought you would be flattered about my jealousy
Click to expand...


----------



## skye

people are so naive


----------



## skye

omg

I was going to post a truth



Lord 


please 

don't let me


----------



## Bonzi

skye said:


> people are so naive


 
I'll  LET  you have Alex (for now) .. but I may steal him later......


----------



## Alex.

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> skye can hurt me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..all she wants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see... she is in your USMB crush, well bye then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck?!?!?!?!? What the fuck?!?!?!?! What the Fuck?!?!?!
> 
> Is this fucking grade fucking fucking school?
> 
> skye is gorgeous, if that is even her real pic. Crunch no, appreciation for all things beautiful yes. Who cares if that is her anyway, whoever is in that avi is beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen her.  she's pretty.  yes, it is grade school.  I want to be #1~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> n-n-n-n-numer one? not even my gf is number one. That spot is reserved for my dog I know she will never hurt me well maybe poop where she should not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> okay okay! sheesh!   I thought you would be flattered about my jealousy
Click to expand...

This is a message board. This is a place for fun. Jealousy  does not figure in that is a real emotion best left for real relationships and those who wish to endure that aspect of the emotional spectrum.


----------



## Bonzi

Alex. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see... she is in your USMB crush, well bye then!
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck?!?!?!?!? What the fuck?!?!?!?! What the Fuck?!?!?!
> 
> Is this fucking grade fucking fucking school?
> 
> skye is gorgeous, if that is even her real pic. Crunch no, appreciation for all things beautiful yes. Who cares if that is her anyway, whoever is in that avi is beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen her.  she's pretty.  yes, it is grade school.  I want to be #1~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> n-n-n-n-numer one? not even my gf is number one. That spot is reserved for my dog I know she will never hurt me well maybe poop where she should not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> okay okay! sheesh!   I thought you would be flattered about my jealousy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a message board. This is a place for fun. Jealousy  does not figure in that is a real emotion best left for real relationships and those who wish to endure that aspect of the emotional spectrum.
Click to expand...

 
Um... I'm not really jealous... but, I can be if I want and blow you off <ahem> if I want to also


----------



## skye

So The Lord is giving me strenght...not to


fuck...oops sorry...not to
 hurt these 

you know

women sad ladies lonely ladies

omgLORD  help me shut my mouth


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Is it okay to turn this around and ask Bonzi if she would have a women to women encounter and tell us about it,or should I start my own thread?


----------



## Bonzi

It's not really jealousy anyway, it's just selfishness.... or is it self-centered ness?


----------



## Bonzi

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Is it okay to turn this around and ask Bonzi if she would have a women to women encounter and tell us about it,or should I start my own thread?


  do I seem gay or bi to you?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Bonzi said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love these Bonzi threads
> 
> you can always tell when her husband has chosen to be right instead of happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well actually he's sleeping LOL!
Click to expand...


first 80 seconds


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it okay to turn this around and ask Bonzi if she would have a women to women encounter and tell us about it,or should I start my own thread?
> 
> 
> 
> do I seem gay or bi to you?
Click to expand...


Kind of.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Bonzi said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it okay to turn this around and ask Bonzi if she would have a women to women encounter and tell us about it,or should I start my own thread?
> 
> 
> 
> do I seem gay or bi to you?
Click to expand...


      Not particularly,but you do sound wild so I thought I might hit a sweet spot.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it okay to turn this around and ask Bonzi if she would have a women to women encounter and tell us about it,or should I start my own thread?
> 
> 
> 
> do I seem gay or bi to you?
Click to expand...


You seem to be kind of into the hot young girls.


----------



## Alex.

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck?!?!?!?!? What the fuck?!?!?!?! What the Fuck?!?!?!
> 
> Is this fucking grade fucking fucking school?
> 
> skye is gorgeous, if that is even her real pic. Crunch no, appreciation for all things beautiful yes. Who cares if that is her anyway, whoever is in that avi is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen her.  she's pretty.  yes, it is grade school.  I want to be #1~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> n-n-n-n-numer one? not even my gf is number one. That spot is reserved for my dog I know she will never hurt me well maybe poop where she should not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> okay okay! sheesh!   I thought you would be flattered about my jealousy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a message board. This is a place for fun. Jealousy  does not figure in that is a real emotion best left for real relationships and those who wish to endure that aspect of the emotional spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um... I'm not really jealous... but, I can be if I want and blow you off <ahem> if I want to also
Click to expand...





> I want and blow you





Good God woman get a hold of yourself I am not in the market for that shit.




Lordy deliver me from this foolish fucking fuck.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it okay to turn this around and ask Bonzi if she would have a women to women encounter and tell us about it,or should I start my own thread?
> 
> 
> 
> do I seem gay or bi to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be kind of into the hot young girls.
Click to expand...


  Unfortunately I cant help her on either count..............


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it okay to turn this around and ask Bonzi if she would have a women to women encounter and tell us about it,or should I start my own thread?
> 
> 
> 
> do I seem gay or bi to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not particularly,but you do sound wild so I thought I might hit a sweet spot.
Click to expand...


Wild?  How do you figure?  She says she didn't lose her virginity until she was in her 20s.  She says that she doesn't like to give blow jobs??  It's yucky to her? She says she is a Christian woman who is practicing.  She also says that she doesn't really like sex but just talking about it.  I wonder where you people get your ideas from?  Care to explain?


----------



## ChrisL

Is this the Twilight Zone or something??    I think it may be the Twilight Zone that I've heard so much about.


----------



## ChrisL

Lol.  I don't think I've ever been around so many weird people at the same time.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it okay to turn this around and ask Bonzi if she would have a women to women encounter and tell us about it,or should I start my own thread?
> 
> 
> 
> do I seem gay or bi to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not particularly,but you do sound wild so I thought I might hit a sweet spot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wild?  How do you figure?  She says she didn't lose her virginity until she was in her 20s.  She says that she doesn't like to give blow jobs??  It's yucky to her? She says she is a Christian woman who is practicing.  She also says that she doesn't really like sex but just talking about it.  I wonder where you people get your ideas from?  Care to explain?
Click to expand...


   Meh....I admit I didnt read the thread from beginning to end and I just jumped in with some calculated shit...sue me...


----------



## skye

GOD please do not let me hurt these morons

do not let me talk about trailer  park? Dear Lord...heaven forbid

these nobodies ......who want s to hurt these nothingness ??? not me

don't even let me go into welfare.

ok

ok ok

i get it

(all scum all nobodies)


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> GOD please do not let me hurt these morons
> 
> do not let me talk about trailer  park? Dear Lord...heaven forbid
> 
> these nobodies ......who want s to hurt these nothingness ??? not me
> 
> don't even let me go into welfare.
> 
> ok
> 
> ok ok
> 
> i get it
> 
> (all scum all nobodies)



You can't hurt anyone, aside from in your psycho dreams.    You are harmless.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> GOD please do not let me hurt these morons
> 
> do not let me talk about trailer  park? Dear Lord...heaven forbid
> 
> these nobodies ......who want s to hurt these nothingness ??? not me
> 
> don't even let me go into welfare.
> 
> ok
> 
> ok ok
> 
> i get it
> 
> (all scum all nobodies)



You are just a skinny little person.    Not at all intimidating.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Lol.  I don't think I've ever been around so many weird people at the same time.


Sure you have and  every time you look the mirror every single one of your weird little personalities is looking back.


----------



## strollingbones

this is the thread that has gracie upset?


----------



## 007

Bonzi said:


> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.


Why?


----------



## strollingbones

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  I don't think I've ever been around so many weird people at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you have and  every time you look the mirror every single one of your weird little personalities is looking back.
Click to expand...


how funny....you are one to talk.....under a different name and all......we all smell con.....just saying you are hardly the one to give advice on being real or anything else on a message board....


----------



## 007

strollingbones said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  I don't think I've ever been around so many weird people at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you have and  every time you look the mirror every single one of your weird little personalities is looking back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how funny....you are one to talk.....under a different name and all......we all smell con.....just saying you are hardly the one to give advice on being real or anything else on a message board....
Click to expand...

Oh my God... you still here stinking up the joint with your vile stench?


----------



## rdean

Bonzi said:


> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.


It's odd, USMB Republicans call me liar all the time, but can never say what I lied about.


----------



## strollingbones

you still stinking up boards with your lies......run to the coffee club...they believe your shit there..


----------



## strollingbones

007 the thread is for honest men......you dont need to be here lol


----------



## 007

strollingbones said:


> 007 the thread is for honest men......you dont need to be here lol


You couldn't handle me years ago, witch, and you can't handle me now. You're a pathetic old hag and all your shitty girlfriends on the board are gone... and you should be too.


----------



## strollingbones

o poor 007 ..;...tell us how the proudest day of your life was shaking the HAND OF A MURDERER  ...do go on.....
pathetic is that being the best day of your life.....shitty g/fs....o do tell.....you are a funny little man running from his own past


----------



## Gracie

It's like watching a soap opera, ya know? The audience knows who is doing whom, what so and so did or does, who is sneaking off to see whomever, who is banging which one on the gas dryer, who does this or that to whomever and we all yell at our tv but the actors being all round eyed with the deer in headlights look on their faces can't hear us yelling NO NO NO..YES YES YES....SHE DID IT...HE DID IT...SHE IS DOING _HIM_ NOT *HIM*...HE IS DOING HER...NOT *HER*! WATCH OUT! OMG HE'S LYING TO YOU!! ARE YOU BLIND??? SHE IS BANGING (insert soap character here____), etc etc etc.

Meanwhile.....the audience and character actors can hear here via reading with their eyeballs, digwhutImsayin'?


----------



## 007

strollingbones said:


> o poor 007 ..;...tell us how the proudest day of your life was shaking the HAND OF A MURDERER  ...do go on.....
> pathetic is that being the best day of your life.....shitty g/fs....o do tell.....you are a funny little man running from his own past


.......


----------



## Gracie

strollingbones said:


> this is the thread that has gracie upset?


I wasn't upset. I was....um...what word fits?.....grumpy? Irritated? Annoyed? 
Yeah. Those three.


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask away.  I am an honest man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I know you are - to a fault!  It's like "WinterBorn, will do you do me" - and he says, how's about tomorrow.... you are so open there is nothing to learn!  A few others bailed.  You could not even shock me, even if you said you swong both ways!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, no point in trying to be something I'm not.
> 
> I don't quite get the "...will do you do me"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she was saying "will you do her?, and you would say how about tomorrow?"
Click to expand...


I thought that might be it, but wasn't sure.  And if that is the question, my answer would be twofold.  First, does your husband know, and second we can meet and see.


----------



## Bonzi

Alex. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen her.  she's pretty.  yes, it is grade school.  I want to be #1~
> 
> 
> 
> n-n-n-n-numer one? not even my gf is number one. That spot is reserved for my dog I know she will never hurt me well maybe poop where she should not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> okay okay! sheesh!   I thought you would be flattered about my jealousy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a message board. This is a place for fun. Jealousy  does not figure in that is a real emotion best left for real relationships and those who wish to endure that aspect of the emotional spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um... I'm not really jealous... but, I can be if I want and blow you off <ahem> if I want to also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want and blow you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good God woman get a hold of yourself I am not in the market for that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lordy deliver me from this foolish fucking fuck.
Click to expand...

 
mis-quote! hhahaa  besides, you would NEVER turn that down!!!


----------



## Bonzi

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it okay to turn this around and ask Bonzi if she would have a women to women encounter and tell us about it,or should I start my own thread?
> 
> 
> 
> do I seem gay or bi to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not particularly,but you do sound wild so I thought I might hit a sweet spot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wild?  How do you figure?  She says she didn't lose her virginity until she was in her 20s.  She says that she doesn't like to give blow jobs??  It's yucky to her? She says she is a Christian woman who is practicing.  She also says that she doesn't really like sex but just talking about it.  I wonder where you people get your ideas from?  Care to explain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh....I admit I didnt read the thread from beginning to end and I just jumped in with some calculated shit...sue me...
Click to expand...

 
Because I talk like a slut.  that's easy.


----------



## Bonzi

007 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

 
Hmmmm I dunno.

You know I think guys are very willing to admit to general perversions.
I bet guys on here have crushes on USMB girls (albeit, there are not many girls to crush on) ....

ALEX at least has admitted his (SKYE)

So, that's 1............

Giving a group list of names doesn't count....


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask away.  I am an honest man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I know you are - to a fault!  It's like "WinterBorn, will do you do me" - and he says, how's about tomorrow.... you are so open there is nothing to learn!  A few others bailed.  You could not even shock me, even if you said you swong both ways!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, no point in trying to be something I'm not.
> 
> I don't quite get the "...will do you do me"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she was saying "will you do her?, and you would say how about tomorrow?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought that might be it, but wasn't sure.  And if that is the question, my answer would be twofold.  First, does your husband know, and second we can meet and see.
Click to expand...

 
Who are you talking to?  I can't tell from the post cascade....


----------



## strollingbones

yall do realize the first two people on the net were most likely cybering?
and both most likely men....lol...this is not new....sexy talk on the net...
i remember being told that the only thing that matters is say it with me....'location, location, location'


----------



## strollingbones

and you do realize....many know alex and who he really is....dont fall for his new persona at all.....a prick is a prick by any name...and alex is a total prick...no offense to pricks


----------



## rightwinger

Honesty?

I can fake that....this is the interweb


----------



## strollingbones

crushes are for tomatoes, grapes and middle school kids


----------



## Bonzi

Yeah, I read about "Alex." on the FZ....   I was toying with him....
It's one thing to "cyber"
It's totally different to tease and allude to things.....not sure what that is called (back in the day when I played around on the Forums on Prodigy, they gave me the nickname PT - but, I was in my late 20's then, now I'm a 52 y/o geezer....)


----------



## Bonzi

strollingbones said:


> crushes are for tomatoes, grapes and middle school kids


 
That's not true.  I crush on someone all the time.  It varies, and subsides, but it keeps me feeling young.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask away.  I am an honest man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know you are - to a fault!  It's like "WinterBorn, will do you do me" - and he says, how's about tomorrow.... you are so open there is nothing to learn!  A few others bailed.  You could not even shock me, even if you said you swong both ways!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, no point in trying to be something I'm not.
> 
> I don't quite get the "...will do you do me"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she was saying "will you do her?, and you would say how about tomorrow?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought that might be it, but wasn't sure.  And if that is the question, my answer would be twofold.  First, does your husband know, and second we can meet and see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you talking to?  I can't tell from the post cascade....
Click to expand...


I was asking you what you meant, and ChrisL answered with what she thinks you meant.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> crushes are for tomatoes, grapes and middle school kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true.  I crush on someone all the time.  It varies, and subsides, but it keeps me feeling young.
Click to expand...


Crushes are fun.  I have a few ladies that I crush on time to time.  I also love to flirt with and tease certain ladies.   No harm done.


----------



## BlueGin

skye said:


> GOD please do not let me hurt these morons
> 
> do not let me talk about trailer  park? Dear Lord...heaven forbid
> 
> these nobodies ......who want s to hurt these nothingness ??? not me
> 
> don't even let me go into welfare.
> 
> ok
> 
> ok ok
> 
> i get it
> 
> (all scum all nobodies)


Are you high? Drunk? Or just retarded?


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know you are - to a fault!  It's like "WinterBorn, will do you do me" - and he says, how's about tomorrow.... you are so open there is nothing to learn!  A few others bailed.  You could not even shock me, even if you said you swong both ways!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, no point in trying to be something I'm not.
> 
> I don't quite get the "...will do you do me"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she was saying "will you do her?, and you would say how about tomorrow?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought that might be it, but wasn't sure.  And if that is the question, my answer would be twofold.  First, does your husband know, and second we can meet and see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you talking to?  I can't tell from the post cascade....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was asking you what you meant, and ChrisL answered with what she thinks you meant.
Click to expand...

 
Oh well like I said that is for a different thread.  this is about MEN and honesty


----------



## BlueGin

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOD please do not let me hurt these morons
> 
> do not let me talk about trailer  park? Dear Lord...heaven forbid
> 
> these nobodies ......who want s to hurt these nothingness ??? not me
> 
> don't even let me go into welfare.
> 
> ok
> 
> ok ok
> 
> i get it
> 
> (all scum all nobodies)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just a skinny little person.    Not at all intimidating.
Click to expand...

Just a looney drooler.


----------



## Bonzi

BlueGin said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOD please do not let me hurt these morons
> 
> do not let me talk about trailer  park? Dear Lord...heaven forbid
> 
> these nobodies ......who want s to hurt these nothingness ??? not me
> 
> don't even let me go into welfare.
> 
> ok
> 
> ok ok
> 
> i get it
> 
> (all scum all nobodies)
> 
> 
> 
> Are you high? Drunk? Or just retarded?
Click to expand...

 
If anyone likes Skye is for looks only.  Just sayin'.....


----------



## Bonzi

My crushes run deep.  You have to be strong emotionally to endure what I go through!


----------



## Bonzi

rdean said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> It's odd, USMB Republicans call me liar all the time, but can never say what I lied about.
Click to expand...

 
This is not about politics (although I am a conservative, but not Repub or Tea party) but anyway,

Are you married?


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, no point in trying to be something I'm not.
> 
> I don't quite get the "...will do you do me"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she was saying "will you do her?, and you would say how about tomorrow?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought that might be it, but wasn't sure.  And if that is the question, my answer would be twofold.  First, does your husband know, and second we can meet and see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you talking to?  I can't tell from the post cascade....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was asking you what you meant, and ChrisL answered with what she thinks you meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh well like I said that is for a different thread.  this is about MEN and honesty
Click to expand...


Well, if your post of " It's like "WinterBorn, will do you do me" - and he says, how's about tomorrow.." meant if you asked me to do you, I would say "how about tomorrow", she was accurate, at least.  lol


----------



## BlueGin

Bonzi said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOD please do not let me hurt these morons
> 
> do not let me talk about trailer  park? Dear Lord...heaven forbid
> 
> these nobodies ......who want s to hurt these nothingness ??? not me
> 
> don't even let me go into welfare.
> 
> ok
> 
> ok ok
> 
> i get it
> 
> (all scum all nobodies)
> 
> 
> 
> Are you high? Drunk? Or just retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anyone likes Skye is for looks only.  Just sayin'.....
Click to expand...

Looks fade and she is on the downside of the hill.


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think she was saying "will you do her?, and you would say how about tomorrow?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that might be it, but wasn't sure.  And if that is the question, my answer would be twofold.  First, does your husband know, and second we can meet and see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you talking to?  I can't tell from the post cascade....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was asking you what you meant, and ChrisL answered with what she thinks you meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh well like I said that is for a different thread.  this is about MEN and honesty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if your post of " It's like "WinterBorn, will do you do me" - and he says, how's about tomorrow.." meant if you asked me to do you, I would say "how about tomorrow", she was accurate, at least.  lol
Click to expand...

 
Oh okay well then, no and no.


----------



## Moonglow

Does a crush involve a boner?


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Does a crush involve a boner?


 
You'd have to ask the guys I crush on.
No, I don't get wet - it's all emotional/daydreaming stuff....
I had a crush on one guy from church for a few years!


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does a crush involve a boner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to ask the guys I crush on.
> No, I don't get wet - it's all emotional/daydreaming stuff....
> I had a crush on one guy from church for a few years!
Click to expand...

You do know what is said about fantasies like that in the Bible?


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does a crush involve a boner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to ask the guys I crush on.
> No, I don't get wet - it's all emotional/daydreaming stuff....
> I had a crush on one guy from church for a few years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know what is said about fantasies like that in the Bible?
Click to expand...

 
I'm a part-time Christian


----------



## 320 Years of History

There is certainly at least one honest man in the house.


----------



## Bonzi

320 Years of History said:


> There is certainly at least one honest man in the house.


 
Is it you?


----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does a crush involve a boner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to ask the guys I crush on.
> No, I don't get wet - it's all emotional/daydreaming stuff....
> I had a crush on one guy from church for a few years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know what is said about fantasies like that in the Bible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a part-time Christian
Click to expand...

 
You like that?  I can't take credit for the line, someone else said it once.  It's hysterical!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Why do people have a problem with just having some fun and talking about taboo things here or anywhere else? It's all in the perspective.


----------



## Bonzi

iamwhatiseem said:


> Why do people have a problem with just having some fun and talking about taboo things here or anywhere else? It's all in the perspective.


 
Everyone once in a while, I get in a mood to talk about Christianity, whenever I act a little more "human like" or secularly, Moonie loves to smash it in my face. 

Ummmm... I don't think they mind if you are SINGLE.  If you are married OR if you seem to talk about things amoral not so much.  And they especially don't like it if you are a woman.  YET, supposedly, we are all equal.

Not so much!


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that might be it, but wasn't sure.  And if that is the question, my answer would be twofold.  First, does your husband know, and second we can meet and see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you talking to?  I can't tell from the post cascade....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was asking you what you meant, and ChrisL answered with what she thinks you meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh well like I said that is for a different thread.  this is about MEN and honesty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if your post of " It's like "WinterBorn, will do you do me" - and he says, how's about tomorrow.." meant if you asked me to do you, I would say "how about tomorrow", she was accurate, at least.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay well then, no and no.
Click to expand...


Ok then, can you explain what "...will do you do me" means?


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you talking to?  I can't tell from the post cascade....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was asking you what you meant, and ChrisL answered with what she thinks you meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh well like I said that is for a different thread.  this is about MEN and honesty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if your post of " It's like "WinterBorn, will do you do me" - and he says, how's about tomorrow.." meant if you asked me to do you, I would say "how about tomorrow", she was accurate, at least.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay well then, no and no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok then, can you explain what "...will do you do me" means?
Click to expand...

 
I was just using it as an example, not to be taken literally?
Did you think it was a serious offer?


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was asking you what you meant, and ChrisL answered with what she thinks you meant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well like I said that is for a different thread.  this is about MEN and honesty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if your post of " It's like "WinterBorn, will do you do me" - and he says, how's about tomorrow.." meant if you asked me to do you, I would say "how about tomorrow", she was accurate, at least.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay well then, no and no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok then, can you explain what "...will do you do me" means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just using it as an example, not to be taken literally?
> Did you think it was a serious offer?
Click to expand...


No, I did not think it was an offer.  Just an example.    But was it a typo?   Did you meane for it to say "It's like "WinterBorn, will you do me, and he says, how's about tomorrow"?

As for it being an offer, I think I have posted on this forum that I never fool around with a married woman unless her husband is completely aware of what we are doing.   Being honest also means being honest with everyone.


----------



## Bonzi

got it (I think!) <dumb blonde today!>


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> got it (I think!) <dumb blonde today!>



I doubt you are dumb, whatever the day.


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> got it (I think!) <dumb blonde today!>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you are dumb, whatever the day.
Click to expand...

 
NOW you are getting somewhere ....


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> got it (I think!) <dumb blonde today!>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you are dumb, whatever the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOW you are getting somewhere ....
Click to expand...


I am always getting somewhere.   Usually not with you, but I get somewhere.

Seriously, I could think of a lot of words to describe you, but 'dumb' would never make the list.


----------



## Alex.

Bonzi said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm I dunno.
> 
> You know I think guys are very willing to admit to general perversions.
> I bet guys on here have crushes on USMB girls (albeit, there are not many girls to crush on) ....
> 
> ALEX at least has admitted his (SKYE)
> 
> So, that's 1............
> 
> Giving a group list of names doesn't count....
Click to expand...

You are reading into it. I am not interested in cyber stuff on any level.


----------



## Bonzi

Alex. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm I dunno.
> 
> You know I think guys are very willing to admit to general perversions.
> I bet guys on here have crushes on USMB girls (albeit, there are not many girls to crush on) ....
> 
> ALEX at least has admitted his (SKYE)
> 
> So, that's 1............
> 
> Giving a group list of names doesn't count....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are reading into it. I am not interested in cyber stuff on any level.
Click to expand...

 
A "crush" is not cyber!


----------



## Alex.

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm I dunno.
> 
> You know I think guys are very willing to admit to general perversions.
> I bet guys on here have crushes on USMB girls (albeit, there are not many girls to crush on) ....
> 
> ALEX at least has admitted his (SKYE)
> 
> So, that's 1............
> 
> Giving a group list of names doesn't count....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are reading into it. I am not interested in cyber stuff on any level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A "crush" is not cyber!
Click to expand...


You are talking about you I am talking about me and it is all bullshit. No time for bullshit.


----------



## Bonzi

Alex. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm I dunno.
> 
> You know I think guys are very willing to admit to general perversions.
> I bet guys on here have crushes on USMB girls (albeit, there are not many girls to crush on) ....
> 
> ALEX at least has admitted his (SKYE)
> 
> So, that's 1............
> 
> Giving a group list of names doesn't count....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are reading into it. I am not interested in cyber stuff on any level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A "crush" is not cyber!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are talking about you I am talking about me and it is all bullshit. No time for bullshit.
Click to expand...

 
Yet, here you are talking to me.  How old are you?  Are you cute?


----------



## Alex.

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm I dunno.
> 
> You know I think guys are very willing to admit to general perversions.
> I bet guys on here have crushes on USMB girls (albeit, there are not many girls to crush on) ....
> 
> ALEX at least has admitted his (SKYE)
> 
> So, that's 1............
> 
> Giving a group list of names doesn't count....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are reading into it. I am not interested in cyber stuff on any level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A "crush" is not cyber!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are talking about you I am talking about me and it is all bullshit. No time for bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, here you are talking to me.  How old are you?  Are you cute?
Click to expand...

I am not "talking" to you, I am responding to your incorrect statements, big dif.


----------



## Bonzi

Alex. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm I dunno.
> 
> You know I think guys are very willing to admit to general perversions.
> I bet guys on here have crushes on USMB girls (albeit, there are not many girls to crush on) ....
> 
> ALEX at least has admitted his (SKYE)
> 
> So, that's 1............
> 
> Giving a group list of names doesn't count....
> 
> 
> 
> You are reading into it. I am not interested in cyber stuff on any level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A "crush" is not cyber!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are talking about you I am talking about me and it is all bullshit. No time for bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, here you are talking to me.  How old are you?  Are you cute?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not "talking" to you, I am responding to your incorrect statements, big dif.
Click to expand...

 
I feel we are having a very nice informative conversation.  I guess it's perception.
I get the feeling you don't like me much Alex.  Or may it is that you DO like me..


----------



## Alex.

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are reading into it. I am not interested in cyber stuff on any level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "crush" is not cyber!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are talking about you I am talking about me and it is all bullshit. No time for bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, here you are talking to me.  How old are you?  Are you cute?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not "talking" to you, I am responding to your incorrect statements, big dif.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel we are having a very nice informative conversation.  I guess it's perception.
> I get the feeling you don't like me much Alex.  Or may it is that you DO like me..
Click to expand...

Please do not take this personally, I do not engage with anyone on the internet as of they are real people. The shit that has been thrown my way is fantastic by any standard, although not unique to me. I do not get invested as in placing like this, while a quality forum, it is anonymous with made up screen names to conceal identities. 

Not that I do not "like" you I just do not give a shit.


----------



## Bonzi

Alex. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> A "crush" is not cyber!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about you I am talking about me and it is all bullshit. No time for bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, here you are talking to me.  How old are you?  Are you cute?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not "talking" to you, I am responding to your incorrect statements, big dif.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel we are having a very nice informative conversation.  I guess it's perception.
> I get the feeling you don't like me much Alex.  Or may it is that you DO like me..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please do not take this personally, I do not engage with anyone on the internet as of they are real people. The shit that has been thrown my way is fantastic by any standard, although not unique to me. I do not get invested as in placing like this, while a quality forum, it is anonymous with made up screen names to conceal identities.
> 
> Not that I do not "like" you I just do not give a shit.
Click to expand...

 
Oh people here are VERY real.
Maybe more real than in "real" life.
You are missing out if you don't get a little close....
And there are people here you like and don't like.  It's impossible to be here for a while and NOT feel that way.
You are not a robot!


----------



## Alex.

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about you I am talking about me and it is all bullshit. No time for bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, here you are talking to me.  How old are you?  Are you cute?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not "talking" to you, I am responding to your incorrect statements, big dif.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel we are having a very nice informative conversation.  I guess it's perception.
> I get the feeling you don't like me much Alex.  Or may it is that you DO like me..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please do not take this personally, I do not engage with anyone on the internet as of they are real people. The shit that has been thrown my way is fantastic by any standard, although not unique to me. I do not get invested as in placing like this, while a quality forum, it is anonymous with made up screen names to conceal identities.
> 
> Not that I do not "like" you I just do not give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh people here are VERY real.
> Maybe more real than in "real" life.
> You are missing out if you don't get a little close....
> And there are people here you like and don't like.  It's impossible to be here for a while and NOT feel that way.
> You are not a robot!
Click to expand...

If I met them in real life I know I would view them differently. I met a few from another board a while back and it was fun and still have on going relationships with some of them. So that is my litmus test how these people are in real life.


----------



## Iceweasel

rdean said:


> It's odd, USMB Republicans call me liar all the time, but can never say what I lied about.


She asked for honest men. You're out.


----------



## Bonzi

Alex. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, here you are talking to me.  How old are you?  Are you cute?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not "talking" to you, I am responding to your incorrect statements, big dif.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel we are having a very nice informative conversation.  I guess it's perception.
> I get the feeling you don't like me much Alex.  Or may it is that you DO like me..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please do not take this personally, I do not engage with anyone on the internet as of they are real people. The shit that has been thrown my way is fantastic by any standard, although not unique to me. I do not get invested as in placing like this, while a quality forum, it is anonymous with made up screen names to conceal identities.
> 
> Not that I do not "like" you I just do not give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh people here are VERY real.
> Maybe more real than in "real" life.
> You are missing out if you don't get a little close....
> And there are people here you like and don't like.  It's impossible to be here for a while and NOT feel that way.
> You are not a robot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I met them in real life I know I would view them differently. I met a few from another board a while back and it was fun and still have on going relationships with some of them. So that is my litmus test how these people are in real life.
Click to expand...

 
I don't see a problem with liking someone on line and not meeting them.
We all make our own decisions, however.
People can also fool you in real life, so, ultimately, there is never any "real" protection.
I enjoy the friendly conversation here - and, whether or not you put the label "friend" on it or not, there are people I really enjoy talking to and look forward to hearing from......


----------



## Alex.

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not "talking" to you, I am responding to your incorrect statements, big dif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel we are having a very nice informative conversation.  I guess it's perception.
> I get the feeling you don't like me much Alex.  Or may it is that you DO like me..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please do not take this personally, I do not engage with anyone on the internet as of they are real people. The shit that has been thrown my way is fantastic by any standard, although not unique to me. I do not get invested as in placing like this, while a quality forum, it is anonymous with made up screen names to conceal identities.
> 
> Not that I do not "like" you I just do not give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh people here are VERY real.
> Maybe more real than in "real" life.
> You are missing out if you don't get a little close....
> And there are people here you like and don't like.  It's impossible to be here for a while and NOT feel that way.
> You are not a robot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I met them in real life I know I would view them differently. I met a few from another board a while back and it was fun and still have on going relationships with some of them. So that is my litmus test how these people are in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see a problem with liking someone on line and not meeting them.
> We all make our own decisions, however.
> People can also fool you in real life, so, ultimately, there is never any "real" protection.
> I enjoy the friendly conversation here - and, whether or not you put the label "friend" on it or not, there are people I really enjoy talking to and look forward to hearing from......
Click to expand...


I do not invest in ciphers


----------



## Bonzi

Alex. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel we are having a very nice informative conversation.  I guess it's perception.
> I get the feeling you don't like me much Alex.  Or may it is that you DO like me..
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not take this personally, I do not engage with anyone on the internet as of they are real people. The shit that has been thrown my way is fantastic by any standard, although not unique to me. I do not get invested as in placing like this, while a quality forum, it is anonymous with made up screen names to conceal identities.
> 
> Not that I do not "like" you I just do not give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh people here are VERY real.
> Maybe more real than in "real" life.
> You are missing out if you don't get a little close....
> And there are people here you like and don't like.  It's impossible to be here for a while and NOT feel that way.
> You are not a robot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I met them in real life I know I would view them differently. I met a few from another board a while back and it was fun and still have on going relationships with some of them. So that is my litmus test how these people are in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see a problem with liking someone on line and not meeting them.
> We all make our own decisions, however.
> People can also fool you in real life, so, ultimately, there is never any "real" protection.
> I enjoy the friendly conversation here - and, whether or not you put the label "friend" on it or not, there are people I really enjoy talking to and look forward to hearing from......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not invest in ciphers
Click to expand...

 
I'm speaking (typing) plainly and honestly to you.
What do you think I am saying that is "in code"?


----------



## Alex.

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not take this personally, I do not engage with anyone on the internet as of they are real people. The shit that has been thrown my way is fantastic by any standard, although not unique to me. I do not get invested as in placing like this, while a quality forum, it is anonymous with made up screen names to conceal identities.
> 
> Not that I do not "like" you I just do not give a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh people here are VERY real.
> Maybe more real than in "real" life.
> You are missing out if you don't get a little close....
> And there are people here you like and don't like.  It's impossible to be here for a while and NOT feel that way.
> You are not a robot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I met them in real life I know I would view them differently. I met a few from another board a while back and it was fun and still have on going relationships with some of them. So that is my litmus test how these people are in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see a problem with liking someone on line and not meeting them.
> We all make our own decisions, however.
> People can also fool you in real life, so, ultimately, there is never any "real" protection.
> I enjoy the friendly conversation here - and, whether or not you put the label "friend" on it or not, there are people I really enjoy talking to and look forward to hearing from......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not invest in ciphers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm speaking (typing) plainly and honestly to you.
> What do you think I am saying that is "in code"?
Click to expand...

I don't I am referring to the characters on the "internets"


----------



## Bonzi

Alex. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh people here are VERY real.
> Maybe more real than in "real" life.
> You are missing out if you don't get a little close....
> And there are people here you like and don't like.  It's impossible to be here for a while and NOT feel that way.
> You are not a robot!
> 
> 
> 
> If I met them in real life I know I would view them differently. I met a few from another board a while back and it was fun and still have on going relationships with some of them. So that is my litmus test how these people are in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see a problem with liking someone on line and not meeting them.
> We all make our own decisions, however.
> People can also fool you in real life, so, ultimately, there is never any "real" protection.
> I enjoy the friendly conversation here - and, whether or not you put the label "friend" on it or not, there are people I really enjoy talking to and look forward to hearing from......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not invest in ciphers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm speaking (typing) plainly and honestly to you.
> What do you think I am saying that is "in code"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't I am referring to the characters on the "internets"
Click to expand...

 
If you are a good judge of character, you can read between the lines to tell who is gaming and who is just on here to talk and be real.  I mean, I can be real, but I can play around but I will admit it if asked.... It's not for bad intent.... but, to me this is a fun escape.  Maybe it's serious to others - or can become so.  I suppose people have met and married on message boards.  If they are happy, what's wrong with that?  If you never meet and enjoy the conversation with someone, what's wrong with that.

I'm not arguing your decision on how you decide to "use" the internet.  that is your choice.  I'm just saying, you COULD be missing out on something enjoyable... or, more enjoyable...


----------



## Alex.

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I met them in real life I know I would view them differently. I met a few from another board a while back and it was fun and still have on going relationships with some of them. So that is my litmus test how these people are in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a problem with liking someone on line and not meeting them.
> We all make our own decisions, however.
> People can also fool you in real life, so, ultimately, there is never any "real" protection.
> I enjoy the friendly conversation here - and, whether or not you put the label "friend" on it or not, there are people I really enjoy talking to and look forward to hearing from......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not invest in ciphers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm speaking (typing) plainly and honestly to you.
> What do you think I am saying that is "in code"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't I am referring to the characters on the "internets"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are a good judge of character, you can read between the lines to tell who is gaming and who is just on here to talk and be real.  I mean, I can be real, but I can play around but I will admit it if asked.... It's not for bad intent.... but, to me this is a fun escape.  Maybe it's serious to others - or can become so.  I suppose people have met and married on message boards.  If they are happy, what's wrong with that?  If you never meet and enjoy the conversation with someone, what's wrong with that.
> 
> I'm not arguing your decision on how you decide to "use" the internet.  that is your choice.  I'm just saying, you COULD be missing out on something enjoyable... or, more enjoyable...
Click to expand...

My investment in these places is limited to the few minutes my real life affords me.


----------



## WinterBorn

Alex. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> A "crush" is not cyber!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about you I am talking about me and it is all bullshit. No time for bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, here you are talking to me.  How old are you?  Are you cute?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not "talking" to you, I am responding to your incorrect statements, big dif.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel we are having a very nice informative conversation.  I guess it's perception.
> I get the feeling you don't like me much Alex.  Or may it is that you DO like me..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please do not take this personally, I do not engage with anyone on the internet as of they are real people. The shit that has been thrown my way is fantastic by any standard, although not unique to me. I do not get invested as in placing like this, while a quality forum, it is anonymous with made up screen names to conceal identities.
> 
> Not that I do not "like" you I just do not give a shit.
Click to expand...


To pretend that the other posters are not "real people" is simply delusional.


----------



## Bonzi

He's just trying to challenge me .... <hehehehe>


----------



## Alex.

WinterBorn said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about you I am talking about me and it is all bullshit. No time for bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, here you are talking to me.  How old are you?  Are you cute?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not "talking" to you, I am responding to your incorrect statements, big dif.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel we are having a very nice informative conversation.  I guess it's perception.
> I get the feeling you don't like me much Alex.  Or may it is that you DO like me..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please do not take this personally, I do not engage with anyone on the internet as of they are real people. The shit that has been thrown my way is fantastic by any standard, although not unique to me. I do not get invested as in placing like this, while a quality forum, it is anonymous with made up screen names to conceal identities.
> 
> Not that I do not "like" you I just do not give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To pretend that the other posters are not "real people" is simply delusional.
Click to expand...

That is your perspective which is fine I do not share in your thought. Posters get respect etc but any more than that I would have to meet them in real life and develop a friendship.


----------



## Bonzi

Alex. said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, here you are talking to me.  How old are you?  Are you cute?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not "talking" to you, I am responding to your incorrect statements, big dif.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel we are having a very nice informative conversation.  I guess it's perception.
> I get the feeling you don't like me much Alex.  Or may it is that you DO like me..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please do not take this personally, I do not engage with anyone on the internet as of they are real people. The shit that has been thrown my way is fantastic by any standard, although not unique to me. I do not get invested as in placing like this, while a quality forum, it is anonymous with made up screen names to conceal identities.
> 
> Not that I do not "like" you I just do not give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To pretend that the other posters are not "real people" is simply delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your perspective which is fine I do not share in your thought. Posters get respect etc but any more than that I would have to meet them in real life and develop a friendship.
Click to expand...

 
So, Alex, if that is true, do you feel pretty much "the same" toward everyone on here?


----------



## Alex.

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not "talking" to you, I am responding to your incorrect statements, big dif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel we are having a very nice informative conversation.  I guess it's perception.
> I get the feeling you don't like me much Alex.  Or may it is that you DO like me..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please do not take this personally, I do not engage with anyone on the internet as of they are real people. The shit that has been thrown my way is fantastic by any standard, although not unique to me. I do not get invested as in placing like this, while a quality forum, it is anonymous with made up screen names to conceal identities.
> 
> Not that I do not "like" you I just do not give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To pretend that the other posters are not "real people" is simply delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your perspective which is fine I do not share in your thought. Posters get respect etc but any more than that I would have to meet them in real life and develop a friendship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Alex, if that is true, do you feel pretty much "the same" toward everyone on here?
Click to expand...

Have not given it much thought but I suppose


----------



## WinterBorn

Alex. said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, here you are talking to me.  How old are you?  Are you cute?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not "talking" to you, I am responding to your incorrect statements, big dif.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel we are having a very nice informative conversation.  I guess it's perception.
> I get the feeling you don't like me much Alex.  Or may it is that you DO like me..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please do not take this personally, I do not engage with anyone on the internet as of they are real people. The shit that has been thrown my way is fantastic by any standard, although not unique to me. I do not get invested as in placing like this, while a quality forum, it is anonymous with made up screen names to conceal identities.
> 
> Not that I do not "like" you I just do not give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To pretend that the other posters are not "real people" is simply delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your perspective which is fine I do not share in your thought. Posters get respect etc but any more than that I would have to meet them in real life and develop a friendship.
Click to expand...


It is not a perspective.  It is reality.  Pretense otherwise is not.

But I see what you are going for.  You are above the fray.  You are untouched by the debates and discussion.  How very cool you must be.


----------



## Alex.

WinterBorn said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not "talking" to you, I am responding to your incorrect statements, big dif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel we are having a very nice informative conversation.  I guess it's perception.
> I get the feeling you don't like me much Alex.  Or may it is that you DO like me..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please do not take this personally, I do not engage with anyone on the internet as of they are real people. The shit that has been thrown my way is fantastic by any standard, although not unique to me. I do not get invested as in placing like this, while a quality forum, it is anonymous with made up screen names to conceal identities.
> 
> Not that I do not "like" you I just do not give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To pretend that the other posters are not "real people" is simply delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your perspective which is fine I do not share in your thought. Posters get respect etc but any more than that I would have to meet them in real life and develop a friendship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not a perspective.  It is reality.  Pretense otherwise is not.
> 
> But I see what you are going for.  You are above the fray.  You are untouched by the debates and discussion.  How very cool you must be.
Click to expand...

No I am above the petty bullshit and back biting. Debate is why I am here.


----------



## Bonzi

Alex. said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel we are having a very nice informative conversation.  I guess it's perception.
> I get the feeling you don't like me much Alex.  Or may it is that you DO like me..
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not take this personally, I do not engage with anyone on the internet as of they are real people. The shit that has been thrown my way is fantastic by any standard, although not unique to me. I do not get invested as in placing like this, while a quality forum, it is anonymous with made up screen names to conceal identities.
> 
> Not that I do not "like" you I just do not give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To pretend that the other posters are not "real people" is simply delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your perspective which is fine I do not share in your thought. Posters get respect etc but any more than that I would have to meet them in real life and develop a friendship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not a perspective.  It is reality.  Pretense otherwise is not.
> 
> But I see what you are going for.  You are above the fray.  You are untouched by the debates and discussion.  How very cool you must be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am above the petty bullshit and back biting. Debate is why I am here.
Click to expand...

 
What are you favorite topics to debate?  What are you passionate about?


----------



## strollingbones

Alex. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not think so.
> If you are willing to answer any question, check in.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm I dunno.
> 
> You know I think guys are very willing to admit to general perversions.
> I bet guys on here have crushes on USMB girls (albeit, there are not many girls to crush on) ....
> 
> ALEX at least has admitted his (SKYE)
> 
> So, that's 1............
> 
> Giving a group list of names doesn't count....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are reading into it. I am not interested in cyber stuff on any level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A "crush" is not cyber!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are talking about you I am talking about me and it is all bullshit. No time for bullshit.
Click to expand...


you know what is total bullshit.....alex is not the name most of us know you under now is it.....con man?


----------



## strollingbones

some ask alex/con why he is in the thread then?


----------



## Bonzi

strollingbones said:


> some ask alex/con why he is in the thread then?


 
I did - his claim was "curiosity"......


----------



## Bonzi

he sounds bitter... weird... has had account since 2014 tho (I think?)


----------



## strollingbones

bitter/weird....good description.....his account is as phony as he is


----------



## Bonzi

It's hard to keep up.  Someone else came on (new) calling me Binzie which only 3 other members have done, all are no longer here.....


----------



## Bonzi

they can not help but eventually tell on themselves... it will happen


----------



## strollingbones

alex answer an 'honest man' thread is like me responding to a math genius thread


----------



## Bonzi

maybe he was just making the answer "no" obvious.....


----------



## Alex.

Bonzi said:


> he sounds bitter... weird... has had account since 2014 tho (I think?)


Why attempt to qualify my response with an emotion. Seems to me that you are frustrated with our discussion so I will let you engage others. Have a nice evening


----------



## strollingbones

as you see it is your fault that he is a liar....a. cheat....a fraud....a fake....whatever else one can  be called

gee alex....we know who you are and what you did last summer.....how funny.....does your crush know you are married in rl....or do you even have a real life at this point?


----------



## strollingbones

seems alex has forgotten when he took sean connery's name and abused it all to hell


----------



## Bonzi

Skye....

so much for "no involvement on line" - or maybe he has met her.. hmmm


----------



## Bonzi

both in the same thread? wow...


----------



## MeBelle

Bonzi said:


> he sounds bitter... weird... has had account since 2014 tho (I think?)


The timing is perfect...


----------



## MeBelle

strollingbones said:


> some ask alex/con why he is in the thread then?



'slag' away bonez


----------



## 007

strollingbones said:


> as you see it is your fault that he is a liar....a. cheat....a fraud....a fake....whatever else one can  be called
> 
> gee alex....we know who you are and what you did last summer.....how funny.....does your crush know you are married in rl....or do you even have a real life at this point?


Aaaaaaww... the witch got more problems on the board with decent members?

Maybe you need to take a break. See a psychiatrist maybe. Or have the local priest do an exorcism... probably help.


----------



## strollingbones

lol@007 ....knowing what a decent board member is.....or who a sock is


----------



## strollingbones

after all i am not the one who's biggest achievement in life...was shaking the hand of a murderer that is on you 007 lol you dumbass i am not talking about you.....damn


----------



## WinterBorn

strollingbones said:


> lol@007 ....knowing what a decent board member is.....or who a sock is



007 is one of the few people on these forums that I believe is genuinely psychotic.


----------



## Bonzi

speaking of honest men, one of the few!  ^^^


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol@007 ....knowing what a decent board member is.....or who a sock is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 is one of the few people on these forums that I believe is genuinely psychotic.
Click to expand...

 
if you had been posting on USMB for 12 years, you'd be psychotic too........


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol@007 ....knowing what a decent board member is.....or who a sock is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 is one of the few people on these forums that I believe is genuinely psychotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you had been posting on USMB for 12 years, you'd be psychotic too........
Click to expand...


I originally met 007 on another board.  His meltdowns were epic.


----------



## strollingbones

his meltdowns are funny as hell....he just runs for the bottle


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> speaking of honest men, one of the few!  ^^^



Such compliments will get you anything you want.


----------



## strollingbones

ahhh fuck get a room you two


----------



## strollingbones

or pms


----------



## WinterBorn

strollingbones said:


> ahhh fuck get a room you two



I think rearranging that sentence might make it better.

But, alas, I don't think she is interested.


----------



## strollingbones

i dont think bonzi is near atlanta either


----------



## TNHarley

I consider myself pretty honest. Ask away. Just don't offended at the answers


----------



## WinterBorn

strollingbones said:


> i dont think bonzi is near atlanta either



True.   That is why it is just harmlesslirting on my part.  And not even much of that.


----------



## strollingbones

nothing wrong with harmless flirting.....everyone but gracie seems to enjoy it...


----------



## WinterBorn

strollingbones said:


> nothing wrong with harmless flirting.....everyone but gracie seems to enjoy it...



Not everyone.  lol


----------



## strollingbones

i should have remember the dude who replied to my saying....i am 62 and no one wants to see my boobs...he replied...i am 58 ..i might...which did make me laugh...now if i could only remember who he was?


----------



## WinterBorn

strollingbones said:


> i should have remember the dude who replied to my saying....i am 62 and no one wants to see my boobs...he replied...i am 58 ..i might...which did make me laugh...now if i could only remember who he was?



As a 55 year old man, with kids in their 30s, I can vouch for the fact that many men prefer more seasoned ladies (and their boobs).   If you don't look like a 21 year old, consider that a huge plus.  I do.


----------



## Bonzi

strollingbones said:


> ahhh fuck get a room you two


 
hahahha! you say that about every guy I talk to (and me)....


----------



## Bonzi

strollingbones said:


> i dont think bonzi is near atlanta either


 
no..... just outside the City of Corruption.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh fuck get a room you two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahha! you say that about every guy I talk to (and me)....
Click to expand...


Because you are so popular?


----------



## Bonzi

strollingbones said:


> i should have remember the dude who replied to my saying....i am 62 and no one wants to see my boobs...he replied...i am 58 ..i might...which did make me laugh...now if i could only remember who he was?


 
I even think boobs are attractive!  (as long as they are not fake)


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh fuck get a room you two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahha! you say that about every guy I talk to (and me)....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you are so popular?
Click to expand...

 
no.... I just talk a lot .... motor mouth on the keyboard....


----------



## Bonzi

strollingbones said:


> nothing wrong with harmless flirting.....everyone but gracie seems to enjoy it...


 
I can get Gracie to flirt with me.  Wanna bet?


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i should have remember the dude who replied to my saying....i am 62 and no one wants to see my boobs...he replied...i am 58 ..i might...which did make me laugh...now if i could only remember who he was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even think boobs are attractive!  (as long as they are not fake)
Click to expand...


Real boobs are attractive.   But I am more of a buns guy.  Nothing like a terrific backside.


----------



## strollingbones

yall just want boob pics.....and yes bonzi they are real....i have never suffered boob inferiority lol....as a matter of fact i considered reduction....but they remove the nipple and you risk losing all sensation in ones nipples...no thanks


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh fuck get a room you two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahha! you say that about every guy I talk to (and me)....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you are so popular?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no.... I just talk a lot .... motor mouth on the keyboard....
Click to expand...


And you don't take things too seriously.  Which is another reason it is safe to flirt with you.


----------



## WinterBorn

strollingbones said:


> yall just want boob pics.....and yes bonzi they are real....i have never suffered boob inferiority lol....as a matter of fact i considered reduction....but they remove the nipple and you risk losing all sensation in ones nipples...no thanks



Ummm.....now you get me all curious and I have to go to work.


----------



## Bonzi

strollingbones said:


> yall just want boob pics.....and yes bonzi they are real....i have never suffered boob inferiority lol....as a matter of fact i considered reduction....but they remove the nipple and you risk losing all sensation in ones nipples...no thanks


 
that is a hot zone for me... no thanks... I think I'm pretty satisfied with my C cup.....
so you and pillars huh? yep, we'll have to get you guys drunk.  Even just bra pics would be ok! LOL!!!


----------



## strollingbones

Bonzi said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing wrong with harmless flirting.....everyone but gracie seems to enjoy it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get Gracie to flirt with me.  Wanna bet?
Click to expand...


okay that is just weird


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing wrong with harmless flirting.....everyone but gracie seems to enjoy it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get Gracie to flirt with me.  Wanna bet?
Click to expand...


Sure!   What is the bet?


----------



## strollingbones

me and pills ...what?  i went from a 34 b to a 40 dd....not much fun ...but i am back to a 36 c...


----------



## Bonzi

strollingbones said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing wrong with harmless flirting.....everyone but gracie seems to enjoy it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get Gracie to flirt with me.  Wanna bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> okay that is just weird
Click to expand...

 
there you go.... you're getting to know me finally


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> yall just want boob pics.....and yes bonzi they are real....i have never suffered boob inferiority lol....as a matter of fact i considered reduction....but they remove the nipple and you risk losing all sensation in ones nipples...no thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is a hot zone for me... no thanks... I think I'm pretty satisfied with my C cup.....
> so you and pillars huh? yep, we'll have to get you guys drunk.  Even just bra pics would be ok! LOL!!!
Click to expand...


See, you can say that and get away with it.  I say that and I am labeled a perv. (not for the first time)


----------



## Bonzi

strollingbones said:


> me and pills ...what?  i went from a 34 b to a 40 dd....not much fun ...but i am back to a 36 c...


 
the men always talk about pills boobs.. how big they are (so, I guess you when you were at 40DD) ... just taking a guess based on pieces of conversation here and there....


----------



## strollingbones

winter dont encourage her.....just dont


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> yall just want boob pics.....and yes bonzi they are real....i have never suffered boob inferiority lol....as a matter of fact i considered reduction....but they remove the nipple and you risk losing all sensation in ones nipples...no thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is a hot zone for me... no thanks... I think I'm pretty satisfied with my C cup.....
> so you and pillars huh? yep, we'll have to get you guys drunk.  Even just bra pics would be ok! LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, you can say that and get away with it.  I say that and I am labeled a perv. (not for the first time)
Click to expand...

 
I didn't get away with it.  She called me weird!


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> yall just want boob pics.....and yes bonzi they are real....i have never suffered boob inferiority lol....as a matter of fact i considered reduction....but they remove the nipple and you risk losing all sensation in ones nipples...no thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is a hot zone for me... no thanks... I think I'm pretty satisfied with my C cup.....
> so you and pillars huh? yep, we'll have to get you guys drunk.  Even just bra pics would be ok! LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, you can say that and get away with it.  I say that and I am labeled a perv. (not for the first time)
Click to expand...

 
You come across as a kind of sleazy, slimy, pervert.

I come across as unstable.  Different.


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing wrong with harmless flirting.....everyone but gracie seems to enjoy it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get Gracie to flirt with me.  Wanna bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure!   What is the bet?
Click to expand...

 
was I talking to you?  No.  I thought not!


----------



## strollingbones

o ooo bonzi....i dont know about that.....you come across as pretty fucking perverted at times....


----------



## strollingbones

hows the off the bottle going?


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> no....* I just talk a lot *.... motor mouth on the keyboard....


You do? Hmmm...


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no....* I just talk a lot *.... motor mouth on the keyboard....
> 
> 
> 
> You do? Hmmm...
Click to expand...

 
I talk a lot here ..... in person, not so much - well .... depends on who I'm with.  If they look at me and smile and seem interested I would probably talk non stop.  If they look away or seem disinterested, I probably won't ever speak to them again.....


----------



## Bonzi

strollingbones said:


> o ooo bonzi....i dont know about that.....you come across as pretty fucking perverted at times....


 
I might be a closet pervert.... she doesn't get to come out an play....


----------



## Bonzi

strollingbones said:


> hows the off the bottle going?


 
I have not had a drink (I did try some vanilla and orange extract but that was a bust... didn't do much for me).  I'm trying to get my Dr. to prescribe me Xanax, Valium or Klonopin... we'll see how that goes....


----------



## Bonzi

strollingbones said:


> yall just want boob pics.....and yes bonzi they are real....i have never suffered boob inferiority lol....as a matter of fact i considered reduction....but they remove the nipple and you risk losing all sensation in ones nipples...no thanks


 
I've seen a pic of you (somewhere) you were on your knees working in the garden.  There WAS a pic of pillars in the Year Book thread but it's a broken image now.  So I can't see it


----------



## strollingbones

honey hush....a pic of me on my knees working in the garden.....that is just so wrong...dont get any of those habit forming drugs....smoke weed girl smoke weed...pharms will fuck you up....


----------



## charwin95

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no....* I just talk a lot *.... motor mouth on the keyboard....
> 
> 
> 
> You do? Hmmm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I talk a lot here ..... in person, not so much - well .... depends on who I'm with.  If they look at me and smile and seem interested I would probably talk non stop.  If they look away or seem disinterested, I probably won't ever speak to them again.....
Click to expand...


If this guy smile at you that smells like a safeguard soap 3 feet away. Are you going to offer him a drink? lol


----------



## Bonzi

strollingbones said:


> honey hush....a pic of me on my knees working in the garden.....that is just so wrong...dont get any of those habit forming drugs....smoke weed girl smoke weed...pharms will fuck you up....


 
oh now I have to go find it!!!


----------



## Bonzi

charwin95 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no....* I just talk a lot *.... motor mouth on the keyboard....
> 
> 
> 
> You do? Hmmm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I talk a lot here ..... in person, not so much - well .... depends on who I'm with.  If they look at me and smile and seem interested I would probably talk non stop.  If they look away or seem disinterested, I probably won't ever speak to them again.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If this guy smile at you that smells like a safeguard soap 3 feet away. Are you going to offer him a drink? lol
Click to expand...

 
eh..... well first I have to be attracted to him - I won't just pick up a stranger at a bar!
I can tell if someone thinks I'm all that and a bag of chips.  If they don't, they can move along....


----------



## strollingbones

one of my grandest fantasies.....a masked ball...picking up a total stranger and never removing the masks...o hell yes...


----------



## Bonzi

strollingbones said:


> honey hush....a pic of me on my knees working in the garden.....that is just so wrong...dont get any of those habit forming drugs....smoke weed girl smoke weed...pharms will fuck you up....


 
okay so, you are sitting on your butt, side view, in the grass somewhere.... cell phone your leg.
my memory leaves a lot to be desired!


----------



## strollingbones

oooo yea.....the pic i remember how you would get ahold of that is a puzzle..says the person whos photo bucket was wide open lol


----------



## Bonzi

strollingbones said:


> oooo yea.....the pic i remember how you would get ahold of that is a puzzle..says the person whos photo bucket was wide open lol


 
it's in forum/thread - no secret.  I can tell you where if you want the Admins to remove it.  I can PM the info to you..........


----------



## strollingbones

no thanks....


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> yall just want boob pics.....and yes bonzi they are real....i have never suffered boob inferiority lol....as a matter of fact i considered reduction....but they remove the nipple and you risk losing all sensation in ones nipples...no thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is a hot zone for me... no thanks... I think I'm pretty satisfied with my C cup.....
> so you and pillars huh? yep, we'll have to get you guys drunk.  Even just bra pics would be ok! LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, you can say that and get away with it.  I say that and I am labeled a perv. (not for the first time)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You come across as a kind of sleazy, slimy, pervert.
> 
> I come across as unstable.  Different.
Click to expand...


Sleazy & slimy?    You cut me to the quick.


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> yall just want boob pics.....and yes bonzi they are real....i have never suffered boob inferiority lol....as a matter of fact i considered reduction....but they remove the nipple and you risk losing all sensation in ones nipples...no thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is a hot zone for me... no thanks... I think I'm pretty satisfied with my C cup.....
> so you and pillars huh? yep, we'll have to get you guys drunk.  Even just bra pics would be ok! LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, you can say that and get away with it.  I say that and I am labeled a perv. (not for the first time)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You come across as a kind of sleazy, slimy, pervert.
> 
> I come across as unstable.  Different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sleazy & slimy?    You cut me to the quick.
Click to expand...

 
It must not be that bad.  I still talk to you.  I guess when I think of open marriages, I remember a few people in my past where the guy wore gold chains .... I dunno they just seemed gross.  I shouldn't feel that way, at least they are not being underhanded about it, they are just out in the open (being sneaky and a cheater should seem more sleazy, right?) - I might not even be using the right words..... i'll find them tho.....


----------



## Bonzi

okay so, I have no adjective to really describe it, so, I'm just going to explain how it seems from MY perspective.

I view sex as "love making" - not that it can't be animalistic, BUT, I have to have a feeling in me that there is POTENTIAL for that person to really fall hard head over heels in love with me.  (Selfish, I know, but, it is what it is)..... if there is ZERO potential for that, the sex (for me) is not as good.  I have not been a person to enjoy sex purely for the physical satisfaction and recreation of it.  Being "one of many" is a turn off for me (again, a self centered and selfish).  BUT, at 52 I doubt that will change!

Make sense?


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> okay so, I have no adjective to really describe it, so, I'm just going to explain how it seems from MY perspective.
> 
> I view sex as "love making" - not that it can't be animalistic, BUT, I have to have a feeling in me that there is POTENTIAL for that person to really fall hard head over heels in love with me.  (Selfish, I know, but, it is what it is)..... if there is ZERO potential for that, the sex (for me) is not as good.  I have not been a person to enjoy sex purely for the physical satisfaction and recreation of it.  Being "one of many" is a turn off for me (again, a self centered and selfish).  BUT, at 52 I doubt that will change!
> 
> *Make sense?*


You always make sense my dear..... always...


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so, I have no adjective to really describe it, so, I'm just going to explain how it seems from MY perspective.
> 
> I view sex as "love making" - not that it can't be animalistic, BUT, I have to have a feeling in me that there is POTENTIAL for that person to really fall hard head over heels in love with me.  (Selfish, I know, but, it is what it is)..... if there is ZERO potential for that, the sex (for me) is not as good.  I have not been a person to enjoy sex purely for the physical satisfaction and recreation of it.  Being "one of many" is a turn off for me (again, a self centered and selfish).  BUT, at 52 I doubt that will change!
> 
> *Make sense?*
> 
> 
> 
> You always make sense my dear..... always...
Click to expand...

 
that's why I love you best


----------



## Michelle420

There is an honest man in the usmb house his name is manifold


----------



## Bonzi

drifter said:


> There is an honest man in the usmb house his name is manifold


 
shit.............


----------



## Bonzi

drifter said:


> There is an honest man in the usmb house his name is manifold


 
I hope you are joking.... cause I have arguments to the contrary!


----------



## strollingbones

you basically called winter...smarmy lol....


----------



## Michelle420

Bonzi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an honest man in the usmb house his name is manifold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are joking.... cause I have arguments to the contrary!
Click to expand...


Bones is right, get some medical pot, that is much better than drinking.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> okay so, I have no adjective to really describe it, so, I'm just going to explain how it seems from MY perspective.
> 
> I view sex as "love making" - not that it can't be animalistic, BUT, I have to have a feeling in me that there is POTENTIAL for that person to really fall hard head over heels in love with me.  (Selfish, I know, but, it is what it is)..... if there is ZERO potential for that, the sex (for me) is not as good.  I have not been a person to enjoy sex purely for the physical satisfaction and recreation of it.  Being "one of many" is a turn off for me (again, a self centered and selfish).  BUT, at 52 I doubt that will change!
> 
> Make sense?



It makes perfect sense.  What you said is an apt description of the difference between swinging and polyamory.  We don't just fuck strangers.  We have outside dates that involve more than just sex.


----------



## Bonzi

drifter said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an honest man in the usmb house his name is manifold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are joking.... cause I have arguments to the contrary!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bones is right, get some medical pot, that is much better than drinking.
Click to expand...

 
no drinking today but mani is on my shit-list fo sho


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so, I have no adjective to really describe it, so, I'm just going to explain how it seems from MY perspective.
> 
> I view sex as "love making" - not that it can't be animalistic, BUT, I have to have a feeling in me that there is POTENTIAL for that person to really fall hard head over heels in love with me.  (Selfish, I know, but, it is what it is)..... if there is ZERO potential for that, the sex (for me) is not as good.  I have not been a person to enjoy sex purely for the physical satisfaction and recreation of it.  Being "one of many" is a turn off for me (again, a self centered and selfish).  BUT, at 52 I doubt that will change!
> 
> Make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes perfect sense.  What you said is an apt description of the difference between swinging and polyamory.  We don't just fuck strangers.  We have outside dates that involve more than just sex.
Click to expand...

 
yeah but I want my guy to love me BEST ... you love many ... blah


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so, I have no adjective to really describe it, so, I'm just going to explain how it seems from MY perspective.
> 
> I view sex as "love making" - not that it can't be animalistic, BUT, I have to have a feeling in me that there is POTENTIAL for that person to really fall hard head over heels in love with me.  (Selfish, I know, but, it is what it is)..... if there is ZERO potential for that, the sex (for me) is not as good.  I have not been a person to enjoy sex purely for the physical satisfaction and recreation of it.  Being "one of many" is a turn off for me (again, a self centered and selfish).  BUT, at 52 I doubt that will change!
> 
> Make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes perfect sense.  What you said is an apt description of the difference between swinging and polyamory.  We don't just fuck strangers.  We have outside dates that involve more than just sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah but I want my guy to love me BEST ... you love many ... blah
Click to expand...


I love my girl the best.


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so, I have no adjective to really describe it, so, I'm just going to explain how it seems from MY perspective.
> 
> I view sex as "love making" - not that it can't be animalistic, BUT, I have to have a feeling in me that there is POTENTIAL for that person to really fall hard head over heels in love with me.  (Selfish, I know, but, it is what it is)..... if there is ZERO potential for that, the sex (for me) is not as good.  I have not been a person to enjoy sex purely for the physical satisfaction and recreation of it.  Being "one of many" is a turn off for me (again, a self centered and selfish).  BUT, at 52 I doubt that will change!
> 
> Make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes perfect sense.  What you said is an apt description of the difference between swinging and polyamory.  We don't just fuck strangers.  We have outside dates that involve more than just sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah but I want my guy to love me BEST ... you love many ... blah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love my girl the best.
Click to expand...

 
Yep, that's why I am married and monogamous - (unless you count flirting as not monogamous!)


----------



## Bonzi

If he found someone he loved better than me, I hope he would leave!  That's a terrible thing to be with someone when your heart is somewhere else......

I'd rather be tortured than be with a man who's heart belongs elsewhere.....


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so, I have no adjective to really describe it, so, I'm just going to explain how it seems from MY perspective.
> 
> I view sex as "love making" - not that it can't be animalistic, BUT, I have to have a feeling in me that there is POTENTIAL for that person to really fall hard head over heels in love with me.  (Selfish, I know, but, it is what it is)..... if there is ZERO potential for that, the sex (for me) is not as good.  I have not been a person to enjoy sex purely for the physical satisfaction and recreation of it.  Being "one of many" is a turn off for me (again, a self centered and selfish).  BUT, at 52 I doubt that will change!
> 
> Make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes perfect sense.  What you said is an apt description of the difference between swinging and polyamory.  We don't just fuck strangers.  We have outside dates that involve more than just sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah but I want my guy to love me BEST ... you love many ... blah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love my girl the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, that's why I am married and monogamous - (unless you count flirting as not monogamous!)
Click to expand...


It is not for everyone.   But we are happy.

And no, flirting is not being non-monogamous.    And my flirting on here is as serious as yours, and just as likely to become something physical.  It is just for fun.


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> Really this thread is not about boobs and butts (or, was not supposed to be!)
> 
> What man on this thread likes being "in love"
> Is it better than being horny?



I like being horny for the person I am in love with.


----------



## Bonzi

Syriusly said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really this thread is not about boobs and butts (or, was not supposed to be!)
> 
> What man on this thread likes being "in love"
> Is it better than being horny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like being horny for the person I am in love with.
Click to expand...

 
Yeah well, I think that would ultimately be the best case!

The question is, now, can be romantically in love with someone and NOT be horny for them?


----------



## Bonzi

I have known men where becoming emotionally attached was a turn OFF.
They needed to think of women as objects to get excited


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> I have known men where becoming emotionally attached was a turn OFF.
> They needed to think of women as objects to get excited



I think those guy are either idiots or have serious inferiority complexes.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> Really this thread is not about boobs and butts (or, was not supposed to be!)
> 
> What man on this thread likes being "in love"
> Is it better than being horny?



I like being in love!  I love being in love!

And yes, it is far better than being horny.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really this thread is not about boobs and butts (or, was not supposed to be!)
> 
> What man on this thread likes being "in love"
> Is it better than being horny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like being horny for the person I am in love with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well, I think that would ultimately be the best case!
> 
> The question is, now, can be romantically in love with someone and NOT be horny for them?
Click to expand...


I can't.


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> okay so, I have no adjective to really describe it, so, I'm just going to explain how it seems from MY perspective.
> 
> I view sex as "love making" - not that it can't be animalistic, BUT, I have to have a feeling in me that there is POTENTIAL for that person to really fall hard head over heels in love with me.  (Selfish, I know, but, it is what it is)..... if there is ZERO potential for that, the sex (for me) is not as good.  I have not been a person to enjoy sex purely for the physical satisfaction and recreation of it.  Being "one of many" is a turn off for me (again, a self centered and selfish).  BUT, at 52 I doubt that will change!
> 
> Make sense?



Makes sense for me.


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really this thread is not about boobs and butts (or, was not supposed to be!)
> 
> What man on this thread likes being "in love"
> Is it better than being horny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like being horny for the person I am in love with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well, I think that would ultimately be the best case!
> 
> The question is, now, can be romantically in love with someone and NOT be horny for them?
Click to expand...


For me? No.


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really this thread is not about boobs and butts (or, was not supposed to be!)
> 
> What man on this thread likes being "in love"
> Is it better than being horny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like being in love!  I love being in love!
> 
> And yes, it is far better than being horny.
Click to expand...

 
I'm too emotionally weak to fall in love - I also hate seeing it die.
Because, like in your case, I guess you fall in love with other women, you just know you can't be married to or committed to them.  My mind just can't process that!  It seems so sad!  I must have watched 1 too many romantic movies!!!


----------



## Bonzi

Syriusly said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so, I have no adjective to really describe it, so, I'm just going to explain how it seems from MY perspective.
> 
> I view sex as "love making" - not that it can't be animalistic, BUT, I have to have a feeling in me that there is POTENTIAL for that person to really fall hard head over heels in love with me.  (Selfish, I know, but, it is what it is)..... if there is ZERO potential for that, the sex (for me) is not as good.  I have not been a person to enjoy sex purely for the physical satisfaction and recreation of it.  Being "one of many" is a turn off for me (again, a self centered and selfish).  BUT, at 52 I doubt that will change!
> 
> Make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense for me.
Click to expand...

 
I want to be so in love with someone that, I don't want to be with anyone else.
Maybe it's not possible, but I'd rather have nothing.... (I mean, if I had to start over again and were single...)


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really this thread is not about boobs and butts (or, was not supposed to be!)
> 
> What man on this thread likes being "in love"
> Is it better than being horny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like being in love!  I love being in love!
> 
> And yes, it is far better than being horny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm too emotionally weak to fall in love - I also hate seeing it die.
> Because, like in your case, I guess you fall in love with other women, you just know you can't be married to or committed to them.  My mind just can't process that!  It seems so sad!  I must have watched 1 too many romantic movies!!!
Click to expand...


Not all romantic relationships end up in forever marriages.  In fact, most don't.  That does not mean the emotional bond was bad or fake.

I can love my girlfriend as much as anyone loves anyone.  And I can still love another woman.  Not as deeply, but I can still love her.  If she thinks she is falling too hard, we deal with it before it gets out of hand.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so, I have no adjective to really describe it, so, I'm just going to explain how it seems from MY perspective.
> 
> I view sex as "love making" - not that it can't be animalistic, BUT, I have to have a feeling in me that there is POTENTIAL for that person to really fall hard head over heels in love with me.  (Selfish, I know, but, it is what it is)..... if there is ZERO potential for that, the sex (for me) is not as good.  I have not been a person to enjoy sex purely for the physical satisfaction and recreation of it.  Being "one of many" is a turn off for me (again, a self centered and selfish).  BUT, at 52 I doubt that will change!
> 
> Make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to be so in love with someone that, I don't want to be with anyone else.
> Maybe it's not possible, but I'd rather have nothing.... (I mean, if I had to start over again and were single...)
Click to expand...


I am sure it is possible.  Whether it will last a lifetime is the question.


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really this thread is not about boobs and butts (or, was not supposed to be!)
> 
> What man on this thread likes being "in love"
> Is it better than being horny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like being in love!  I love being in love!
> 
> And yes, it is far better than being horny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm too emotionally weak to fall in love - I also hate seeing it die.
> Because, like in your case, I guess you fall in love with other women, you just know you can't be married to or committed to them.  My mind just can't process that!  It seems so sad!  I must have watched 1 too many romantic movies!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all romantic relationships end up in forever marriages.  In fact, most don't.  That does not mean the emotional bond was bad or fake.
> 
> I can love my girlfriend as much as anyone loves anyone.  And I can still love another woman.  Not as deeply, but I can still love her.  If she thinks she is falling too hard, we deal with it before it gets out of hand.
Click to expand...

 
Have you ever loved a women you felt more love and a stronger connection with than your wife?


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so, I have no adjective to really describe it, so, I'm just going to explain how it seems from MY perspective.
> 
> I view sex as "love making" - not that it can't be animalistic, BUT, I have to have a feeling in me that there is POTENTIAL for that person to really fall hard head over heels in love with me.  (Selfish, I know, but, it is what it is)..... if there is ZERO potential for that, the sex (for me) is not as good.  I have not been a person to enjoy sex purely for the physical satisfaction and recreation of it.  Being "one of many" is a turn off for me (again, a self centered and selfish).  BUT, at 52 I doubt that will change!
> 
> Make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to be so in love with someone that, I don't want to be with anyone else.
> Maybe it's not possible, but I'd rather have nothing.... (I mean, if I had to start over again and were single...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure it is possible.  Whether it will last a lifetime is the question.
Click to expand...

 
well if you have unrealistic expectations, nothing will ever completely satisfy.....


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so, I have no adjective to really describe it, so, I'm just going to explain how it seems from MY perspective.
> 
> I view sex as "love making" - not that it can't be animalistic, BUT, I have to have a feeling in me that there is POTENTIAL for that person to really fall hard head over heels in love with me.  (Selfish, I know, but, it is what it is)..... if there is ZERO potential for that, the sex (for me) is not as good.  I have not been a person to enjoy sex purely for the physical satisfaction and recreation of it.  Being "one of many" is a turn off for me (again, a self centered and selfish).  BUT, at 52 I doubt that will change!
> 
> Make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to be so in love with someone that, I don't want to be with anyone else.
> Maybe it's not possible, but I'd rather have nothing.... (I mean, if I had to start over again and were single...)
Click to expand...


Have you ever tried Ecstasy?

So over time, before I met my wife to be I had a decent amount of sexual encounters- and most- most were anywhere from good to fantastic- only very, very few were ones I regretted. But I did find that I preferred to have sex with emotional content- and tended to get emotionally involved with women I had sex with.

I certainly would prefer always to be in love- and love having sex with whom I am with.

But I would prefer to have sex with a woman I care for- but am not in love with- than not having any sex at all. 

And if I had no one who I cared for- who wanted to have sex with me- I would probably still enjoy sex- just not as much.


----------



## Bonzi

is it a turn off to have sex with a woman if she cries?
I mean, is crying a turn off sexually?


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really this thread is not about boobs and butts (or, was not supposed to be!)
> 
> What man on this thread likes being "in love"
> Is it better than being horny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like being in love!  I love being in love!
> 
> And yes, it is far better than being horny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm too emotionally weak to fall in love - I also hate seeing it die.
> Because, like in your case, I guess you fall in love with other women, you just know you can't be married to or committed to them.  My mind just can't process that!  It seems so sad!  I must have watched 1 too many romantic movies!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all romantic relationships end up in forever marriages.  In fact, most don't.  That does not mean the emotional bond was bad or fake.
> 
> I can love my girlfriend as much as anyone loves anyone.  And I can still love another woman.  Not as deeply, but I can still love her.  If she thinks she is falling too hard, we deal with it before it gets out of hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever loved a women you felt more love and a stronger connection with than your wife?
Click to expand...


My first wife?   No, not while we were married.   Second wife?  Let's just say the marriage lasted longer than the deep love.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so, I have no adjective to really describe it, so, I'm just going to explain how it seems from MY perspective.
> 
> I view sex as "love making" - not that it can't be animalistic, BUT, I have to have a feeling in me that there is POTENTIAL for that person to really fall hard head over heels in love with me.  (Selfish, I know, but, it is what it is)..... if there is ZERO potential for that, the sex (for me) is not as good.  I have not been a person to enjoy sex purely for the physical satisfaction and recreation of it.  Being "one of many" is a turn off for me (again, a self centered and selfish).  BUT, at 52 I doubt that will change!
> 
> Make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to be so in love with someone that, I don't want to be with anyone else.
> Maybe it's not possible, but I'd rather have nothing.... (I mean, if I had to start over again and were single...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure it is possible.  Whether it will last a lifetime is the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well if you have unrealistic expectations, nothing will ever completely satisfy.....
Click to expand...


I don't think I have unrealistic expectations.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> is it a turn off to have sex with a woman if she cries?
> I mean, is crying a turn off sexually?



I would not have sex with a woman if she was crying.   I have known two that cried from the cathartic release of the orgasm.  But I am guessing that is a different situation than what you are talking about.


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> is it a turn off to have sex with a woman if she cries?
> I mean, is crying a turn off sexually?



Generally yes- unless she is crying from the sheer joy of having sex with me. 

But I can only think of one time that ever happened- and it was a woman suddenly feeling guilty about a boyfriend 8,000 miles a way. 

Kind of spoiled the moment.


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really this thread is not about boobs and butts (or, was not supposed to be!)
> 
> What man on this thread likes being "in love"
> Is it better than being horny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like being in love!  I love being in love!
> 
> And yes, it is far better than being horny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm too emotionally weak to fall in love - I also hate seeing it die.
> Because, like in your case, I guess you fall in love with other women, you just know you can't be married to or committed to them.  My mind just can't process that!  It seems so sad!  I must have watched 1 too many romantic movies!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all romantic relationships end up in forever marriages.  In fact, most don't.  That does not mean the emotional bond was bad or fake.
> 
> I can love my girlfriend as much as anyone loves anyone.  And I can still love another woman.  Not as deeply, but I can still love her.  If she thinks she is falling too hard, we deal with it before it gets out of hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever loved a women you felt more love and a stronger connection with than your wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My first wife?   No, not while we were married.   Second wife?  Let's just say the marriage lasted longer than the deep love.
Click to expand...

 
I mean you CURRENT wife?  Is that the 2nd one? Or are you on #3?


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so, I have no adjective to really describe it, so, I'm just going to explain how it seems from MY perspective.
> 
> I view sex as "love making" - not that it can't be animalistic, BUT, I have to have a feeling in me that there is POTENTIAL for that person to really fall hard head over heels in love with me.  (Selfish, I know, but, it is what it is)..... if there is ZERO potential for that, the sex (for me) is not as good.  I have not been a person to enjoy sex purely for the physical satisfaction and recreation of it.  Being "one of many" is a turn off for me (again, a self centered and selfish).  BUT, at 52 I doubt that will change!
> 
> Make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to be so in love with someone that, I don't want to be with anyone else.
> Maybe it's not possible, but I'd rather have nothing.... (I mean, if I had to start over again and were single...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure it is possible.  Whether it will last a lifetime is the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well if you have unrealistic expectations, nothing will ever completely satisfy.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I have unrealistic expectations.
Click to expand...

 
I think I do!


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it a turn off to have sex with a woman if she cries?
> I mean, is crying a turn off sexually?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not have sex with a woman if she was crying.   I have known two that cried from the cathartic release of the orgasm.  But I am guessing that is a different situation than what you are talking about.
Click to expand...

 
you always see these movies where the woman is crying and the guys comforts here and one thing leads to another...


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like being in love!  I love being in love!
> 
> And yes, it is far better than being horny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too emotionally weak to fall in love - I also hate seeing it die.
> Because, like in your case, I guess you fall in love with other women, you just know you can't be married to or committed to them.  My mind just can't process that!  It seems so sad!  I must have watched 1 too many romantic movies!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all romantic relationships end up in forever marriages.  In fact, most don't.  That does not mean the emotional bond was bad or fake.
> 
> I can love my girlfriend as much as anyone loves anyone.  And I can still love another woman.  Not as deeply, but I can still love her.  If she thinks she is falling too hard, we deal with it before it gets out of hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever loved a women you felt more love and a stronger connection with than your wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My first wife?   No, not while we were married.   Second wife?  Let's just say the marriage lasted longer than the deep love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean you CURRENT wife?  Is that the 2nd one? Or are you on #3?
Click to expand...


I am not married now.   We see no need for a state certificate.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it a turn off to have sex with a woman if she cries?
> I mean, is crying a turn off sexually?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not have sex with a woman if she was crying.   I have known two that cried from the cathartic release of the orgasm.  But I am guessing that is a different situation than what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you always see these movies where the woman is crying and the guys comforts here and one thing leads to another...
Click to expand...


Well.....she isn't crying when the one thing leads to the big thing.


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it a turn off to have sex with a woman if she cries?
> I mean, is crying a turn off sexually?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not have sex with a woman if she was crying.   I have known two that cried from the cathartic release of the orgasm.  But I am guessing that is a different situation than what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you always see these movies where the woman is crying and the guys comforts here and one thing leads to another...
Click to expand...


Don't believe what you see in the movies.

If I believed what I saw in the movies, I would think that long hair never gets in the way, that clothes come off every time really easily, that all women orgasm a few moments after penetration and everyone has perfect bodies from every angle.....


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too emotionally weak to fall in love - I also hate seeing it die.
> Because, like in your case, I guess you fall in love with other women, you just know you can't be married to or committed to them.  My mind just can't process that!  It seems so sad!  I must have watched 1 too many romantic movies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all romantic relationships end up in forever marriages.  In fact, most don't.  That does not mean the emotional bond was bad or fake.
> 
> I can love my girlfriend as much as anyone loves anyone.  And I can still love another woman.  Not as deeply, but I can still love her.  If she thinks she is falling too hard, we deal with it before it gets out of hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever loved a women you felt more love and a stronger connection with than your wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My first wife?   No, not while we were married.   Second wife?  Let's just say the marriage lasted longer than the deep love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean you CURRENT wife?  Is that the 2nd one? Or are you on #3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not married now.   We see no need for a state certificate.
Click to expand...

 
Ok so now that we are being LITERAL let me rephrase!

Have you ever loved another woman you felt more love toward and a stronger connection with than your current mate?


----------



## ChrisL

Good grief!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

I wonder how many different ways can we ask the same questions and broach the same topics?    This has all been said before, no?


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Good grief!  Lol!


 
Boredom is a terrible thing.............


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> I wonder how many different ways can we ask the same questions and broach the same topics?    This has all been said before, no?


 
yeah.... I'll get bored too and leave... one day..... but trust me I'm cornering him!!!


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all romantic relationships end up in forever marriages.  In fact, most don't.  That does not mean the emotional bond was bad or fake.
> 
> I can love my girlfriend as much as anyone loves anyone.  And I can still love another woman.  Not as deeply, but I can still love her.  If she thinks she is falling too hard, we deal with it before it gets out of hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever loved a women you felt more love and a stronger connection with than your wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My first wife?   No, not while we were married.   Second wife?  Let's just say the marriage lasted longer than the deep love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean you CURRENT wife?  Is that the 2nd one? Or are you on #3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not married now.   We see no need for a state certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok so now that we are being LITERAL let me rephrase!
> 
> Have you ever loved another woman you felt more love toward and a stronger connection with than your current mate?
Click to expand...


Yes.  I rediscovered an old love WHEN I was married to my 2nd wife.  The flames reignited.  But we did not act on it.


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> I wonder how many different ways can we ask the same questions and broach the same topics?    This has all been said before, no?



The topic can be new to some of us.  I must have missed it in it's previous versions.


----------



## ChrisL

Lol.  Okay.


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever loved a women you felt more love and a stronger connection with than your wife?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first wife?   No, not while we were married.   Second wife?  Let's just say the marriage lasted longer than the deep love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean you CURRENT wife?  Is that the 2nd one? Or are you on #3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not married now.   We see no need for a state certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok so now that we are being LITERAL let me rephrase!
> 
> Have you ever loved another woman you felt more love toward and a stronger connection with than your current mate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  I rediscovered an old love WHEN I was married to my 2nd wife.  The flames reignited.  But we did not act on it.
Click to expand...

 
Okay, you are not married BUT have a commitment NOW, correct?
My question is, have you ever loved another woman you felt more love toward and a stronger connection with than your current mate.  Are you saying that the old love you rediscovered when you were married to you 2nd wife is the woman you have had the strongest love and connection with ever in your life.  Including the woman you are currently with?


----------



## Bonzi

The topic started out to be about honest men on USMB - but, here we are!


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first wife?   No, not while we were married.   Second wife?  Let's just say the marriage lasted longer than the deep love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean you CURRENT wife?  Is that the 2nd one? Or are you on #3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not married now.   We see no need for a state certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok so now that we are being LITERAL let me rephrase!
> 
> Have you ever loved another woman you felt more love toward and a stronger connection with than your current mate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  I rediscovered an old love WHEN I was married to my 2nd wife.  The flames reignited.  But we did not act on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, you are not married BUT have a commitment NOW, correct?
> My question is, have you ever loved another woman you felt more love toward and a stronger connection with than your current mate.  Are you saying that the old love you rediscovered when you were married to you 2nd wife is the woman you have had the strongest love and connection with ever in your life.  Including the woman you are currently with?
Click to expand...


No, the woman I am currently with is my deepest love.    

I thought you were asking if I had ever had a stronger love for someone other than the one I was with at the time.


----------



## Bonzi

I'm just saying, life is too short to "settle"... that's all....


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean you CURRENT wife?  Is that the 2nd one? Or are you on #3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not married now.   We see no need for a state certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok so now that we are being LITERAL let me rephrase!
> 
> Have you ever loved another woman you felt more love toward and a stronger connection with than your current mate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  I rediscovered an old love WHEN I was married to my 2nd wife.  The flames reignited.  But we did not act on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, you are not married BUT have a commitment NOW, correct?
> My question is, have you ever loved another woman you felt more love toward and a stronger connection with than your current mate.  Are you saying that the old love you rediscovered when you were married to you 2nd wife is the woman you have had the strongest love and connection with ever in your life.  Including the woman you are currently with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the woman I am currently with is my deepest love.
> 
> I thought you were asking if I had ever had a stronger love for someone other than the one I was with at the time.
Click to expand...

 
I guess I did not communicate that properly!   Very good!


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> I'm just saying, life is too short to "settle"... that's all....



I agree.   But I also take my responsibilities very seriously.  My 2nd wife had a 5 year old daughter when we met.  I was the most stable thing in her life.  I was planning to stay until she graduated high school.  But things ended just before her junior year.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not married now.   We see no need for a state certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so now that we are being LITERAL let me rephrase!
> 
> Have you ever loved another woman you felt more love toward and a stronger connection with than your current mate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  I rediscovered an old love WHEN I was married to my 2nd wife.  The flames reignited.  But we did not act on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, you are not married BUT have a commitment NOW, correct?
> My question is, have you ever loved another woman you felt more love toward and a stronger connection with than your current mate.  Are you saying that the old love you rediscovered when you were married to you 2nd wife is the woman you have had the strongest love and connection with ever in your life.  Including the woman you are currently with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the woman I am currently with is my deepest love.
> 
> I thought you were asking if I had ever had a stronger love for someone other than the one I was with at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess I did not communicate that properly!   Very good!
Click to expand...


Or I was distracted by my Sweetie getting home and a FaceBook convo with my adult daughter.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just saying, life is too short to "settle"... that's all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.   But I also take my responsibilities very seriously.  My 2nd wife had a 5 year old daughter when we met.  I was the most stable thing in her life.  I was planning to stay until she graduated high school.  But things ended just before her junior year.
Click to expand...


She had a 5-year-old in her junior year???  Wait.  What?


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just saying, life is too short to "settle"... that's all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.   But I also take my responsibilities very seriously.  My 2nd wife had a 5 year old daughter when we met.  I was the most stable thing in her life.  I was planning to stay until she graduated high school.  But things ended just before her junior year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She had a 5-year-old in her junior year???  Wait.  What?
Click to expand...


No, she had a 5 year old daughter when I met her.  I was the most stable thing in her daughter's life.  When things went south in the marriage, I decided to stay and make sure her daughter was provided for until she graduated from high school.  The marriage ended during her daughter's junior year.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just saying, life is too short to "settle"... that's all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.   But I also take my responsibilities very seriously.  My 2nd wife had a 5 year old daughter when we met.  I was the most stable thing in her life.  I was planning to stay until she graduated high school.  But things ended just before her junior year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She had a 5-year-old in her junior year???  Wait.  What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she had a 5 year old daughter when I met her.  I was the most stable thing in her daughter's life.  When things went south in the marriage, I decided to stay and make sure her daughter was provided for until she graduated from high school.  The marriage ended during her daughter's junior year.
Click to expand...


Oh, well the way that was worded it sounded as if you were talking about the woman you were dating!


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just saying, life is too short to "settle"... that's all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.   But I also take my responsibilities very seriously.  My 2nd wife had a 5 year old daughter when we met.  I was the most stable thing in her life.  I was planning to stay until she graduated high school.  But things ended just before her junior year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She had a 5-year-old in her junior year???  Wait.  What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she had a 5 year old daughter when I met her.  I was the most stable thing in her daughter's life.  When things went south in the marriage, I decided to stay and make sure her daughter was provided for until she graduated from high school.  The marriage ended during her daughter's junior year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, well the way that was worded it sounded as if you were talking about the woman you were dating!
Click to expand...


She was younger than me, but not THAT much younger.


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just saying, life is too short to "settle"... that's all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.   But I also take my responsibilities very seriously.  My 2nd wife had a 5 year old daughter when we met.  I was the most stable thing in her life.  I was planning to stay until she graduated high school.  But things ended just before her junior year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She had a 5-year-old in her junior year???  Wait.  What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she had a 5 year old daughter when I met her.  I was the most stable thing in her daughter's life.  When things went south in the marriage, I decided to stay and make sure her daughter was provided for until she graduated from high school.  The marriage ended during her daughter's junior year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, well the way that was worded it sounded as if you were talking about the woman you were dating!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was younger than me, but not THAT much younger.
Click to expand...

 
Well you must have really loved her.
I don't think I could be with anyone with little kids.
Of course, I'm 52, if I were younger maybe it would be different.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.   But I also take my responsibilities very seriously.  My 2nd wife had a 5 year old daughter when we met.  I was the most stable thing in her life.  I was planning to stay until she graduated high school.  But things ended just before her junior year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had a 5-year-old in her junior year???  Wait.  What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she had a 5 year old daughter when I met her.  I was the most stable thing in her daughter's life.  When things went south in the marriage, I decided to stay and make sure her daughter was provided for until she graduated from high school.  The marriage ended during her daughter's junior year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, well the way that was worded it sounded as if you were talking about the woman you were dating!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was younger than me, but not THAT much younger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you must have really loved her.
> I don't think I could be with anyone with little kids.
> Of course, I'm 52, if I were younger maybe it would be different.
Click to expand...


Eh, I am good at being a Dad.


----------



## strollingbones

so how is the daughter doing now?


----------



## WinterBorn

strollingbones said:


> so how is the daughter doing now?



Not as well.


----------



## strollingbones

are you still involved with her?  

alas..keep in mind....all questions may be ask...but not all questions will be answered....


bonzi hates that lol


----------



## WinterBorn

strollingbones said:


> are you still involved with her?
> 
> alas..keep in mind....all questions may be ask...but not all questions will be answered....
> 
> 
> bonzi hates that lol



No, not much.   She decided she prefers drama to relationships.


----------



## strollingbones

how old is she now......that is just so common in the 20's yr olds now....its all about 'respect' ....if i hear...'she/he disrespected me' as a fucking excuse for something....i tend to react harshly...


----------



## WinterBorn

strollingbones said:


> how old is she now......that is just so common in the 20's yr olds now....its all about 'respect' ....if i hear...'she/he disrespected me' as a fucking excuse for something....i tend to react harshly...



She is 20.  She was in touch when she wanted something.


----------



## strollingbones

20....i assure you they are mostly all that way....they are a selfish lot by nature...at that age.....dont stick a fork in her..she aint done


----------



## WinterBorn

strollingbones said:


> 20....i assure you they are mostly all that way....they are a selfish lot by nature...at that age.....dont stick a fork in her..she aint done



I'm not writing her off.


----------



## strollingbones

good....it is tempting at some ages they are just harder to love


----------



## WinterBorn

strollingbones said:


> good....it is tempting at some ages they are just harder to love



Harder to love and easier to slap.  lol


----------



## strollingbones

dont we wished....mine is 33...and there are days i would love to stomp his ass into the ground....i mean just stomp the dumbness outta him....but hell i dont have that much time...and he is a reasonable young man...well i guess middle ages?  omg...he is old ...


----------



## WinterBorn

strollingbones said:


> dont we wished....mine is 33...and there are days i would love to stomp his ass into the ground....i mean just stomp the dumbness outta him....but hell i dont have that much time...and he is a reasonable young man...well i guess middle ages?  omg...he is old ...



I will do anything I can to help her succeed in life.   But I don't tolerate the drama and bullshit.  Life is too short.


----------



## Bonzi

strollingbones said:


> alas..keep in mind....all questions may be ask...but not all questions will be answered....
> 
> 
> bonzi hates that lol


 
Yes, questions must be answered!


----------



## Bonzi

My kids are low key and low maintenance.
I do NOT deserve my kids.  They have never asked me for anything and are totally self sufficient and successful.

I was a train wreck of a mother, I won't sugar coat it.  I can only think they thought to themselves, I'm doing the opposite of what mom did!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

Kids are grown.  Time to let them go..... apron strings and umbilical cords need to be detached.

Your feelings are irrelevant.


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


>


Would you make an exception with me? Please...????


----------



## mudwhistle

Ask me anything.

Don't  expect an answer to anything or everything.


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you make an exception with me? Please...????
Click to expand...

 
you want to toy with me?  Explain


----------



## Bonzi

mudwhistle said:


> Ask me anything.
> 
> Don't  expect an answer to anything or everything.


 
well if I ask, at least say:  I don't want to share that information.
It's not so difficult!  Saying you don't want to share or tell is an answer too!


----------



## Bonzi

The only time I DEMAND an answer is if someone accuses me of something that is not true.
I want to know exactly WHY they think it.  And if they have proof.

Intuition is bullshit.


----------



## mudwhistle

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask me anything.
> 
> Don't  expect an answer to anything or everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well if I ask, at least say:  I don't want to share that information.
> It's not so difficult!  Saying you don't want to share or tell is an answer too!
Click to expand...

That's pretty much what I said.


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> you want to toy with me? Explain


Uhm...are you sure? Well, playing doctors or something along that line...


----------



## Bonzi

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask me anything.
> 
> Don't  expect an answer to anything or everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well if I ask, at least say:  I don't want to share that information.
> It's not so difficult!  Saying you don't want to share or tell is an answer too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty much what I said.
Click to expand...

 
Do you have topics that are "taboo" that we can know about in advance?


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> you want to toy with me? Explain
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm...are you sure? Well, playing doctors or something along that line...
Click to expand...

 
where's bones to tell us to get a room?
or Gracie to throw up on us....?


----------



## mudwhistle

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask me anything.
> 
> Don't  expect an answer to anything or everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well if I ask, at least say:  I don't want to share that information.
> It's not so difficult!  Saying you don't want to share or tell is an answer too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty much what I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have topics that are "taboo" that we can know about in advance?
Click to expand...

From you, no.

Can't  say the same about everyone else.


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> you want to toy with me? Explain
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm...are you sure? Well, playing doctors or something along that line...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where's bones to tell us to get a room?
> or Gracie to throw up on us....?
Click to expand...

Bones is shoveling snow and Grace is grocery shopping or something...


----------



## Bonzi

I don't keep up with the gossip - or, I just don't really care what others are doing.... one of the 2


----------



## Bonzi

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask me anything.
> 
> Don't  expect an answer to anything or everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well if I ask, at least say:  I don't want to share that information.
> It's not so difficult!  Saying you don't want to share or tell is an answer too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty much what I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have topics that are "taboo" that we can know about in advance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From you, no.
> 
> Can't  say the same about everyone else.
Click to expand...

 
That is probably the nicest, sweetest thing said to me... thanks mud....


----------



## mudwhistle

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask me anything.
> 
> Don't  expect an answer to anything or everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well if I ask, at least say:  I don't want to share that information.
> It's not so difficult!  Saying you don't want to share or tell is an answer too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty much what I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have topics that are "taboo" that we can know about in advance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From you, no.
> 
> Can't  say the same about everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is probably the nicest, sweetest thing said to me... thanks mud....
Click to expand...

You earned it.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> Kids are grown.  Time to let them go..... apron strings and umbilical cords need to be detached.
> 
> Your feelings are irrelevant.



You are partly correct.  But, on occasion, grown kids can need their Dad.


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids are grown.  Time to let them go..... apron strings and umbilical cords need to be detached.
> 
> Your feelings are irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are partly correct.  But, on occasion, grown kids can need their Dad.
Click to expand...

 
For advice, if asked.
Not for money - depends on the kid though.  Mine are both a mess but, deal with their own messes.
They have ever been on drugs, arrested, or in any kind of financial trouble.
Maybe I am just lucky.
That is not to say they do now have personality issues.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids are grown.  Time to let them go..... apron strings and umbilical cords need to be detached.
> 
> Your feelings are irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are partly correct.  But, on occasion, grown kids can need their Dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For advice, if asked.
> Not for money - depends on the kid though.  Mine are both a mess but, deal with their own messes.
> They have ever been on drugs, arrested, or in any kind of financial trouble.
> Maybe I am just lucky.
> That is not to say they do now have personality issues.
Click to expand...


In my opinion, money is the least of what parents do.

When my daughter-in-law miscarried last June, my son needed his Dad.  Its what we, as parents, do.


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids are grown.  Time to let them go..... apron strings and umbilical cords need to be detached.
> 
> Your feelings are irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are partly correct.  But, on occasion, grown kids can need their Dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For advice, if asked.
> Not for money - depends on the kid though.  Mine are both a mess but, deal with their own messes.
> They have ever been on drugs, arrested, or in any kind of financial trouble.
> Maybe I am just lucky.
> That is not to say they do now have personality issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my opinion, money is the least of what parents do.
> 
> When my daughter-in-law miscarried last June, my son needed his Dad.  Its what we, as parents, do.
Click to expand...

 
Nothing wrong with being there for comfort
Everyone needs someone (except me)  - I hate when people comfort me.
Because I know no one really means it or likes it.  It's always fake and awkward.
I'd rather be left alone


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> Nothing wrong with being there for comfort
> Everyone needs someone (except me) - *I hate when people comfort me.*
> Because I know no one really means it or likes it. It's always fake and awkward.
> I'd rather be left alone


Oh honey, are you OK? Everything is going to be all right. Let me give you a hug....


----------



## Tuatara

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids are grown.  Time to let them go..... apron strings and umbilical cords need to be detached.
> 
> Your feelings are irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are partly correct.  But, on occasion, grown kids can need their Dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For advice, if asked.
> Not for money - depends on the kid though.  Mine are both a mess but, deal with their own messes.
> They have ever been on drugs, arrested, or in any kind of financial trouble.
> Maybe I am just lucky.
> That is not to say they do now have personality issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my opinion, money is the least of what parents do.
> 
> When my daughter-in-law miscarried last June, my son needed his Dad.  Its what we, as parents, do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with being there for comfort
> Everyone needs someone (except me)  - I hate when people comfort me.
> Because I know no one really means it or likes it.  It's always fake and awkward.
> I'd rather be left alone
Click to expand...

I think people like to comfort others or else they wouldn't do it. Sometimes it's just hard for people to say the right thing.


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with being there for comfort
> Everyone needs someone (except me) - *I hate when people comfort me.*
> Because I know no one really means it or likes it. It's always fake and awkward.
> I'd rather be left alone
> 
> 
> 
> Oh honey, are you OK? Everything is going to be all right. Let me give you a hug....
Click to expand...

 
Ok, just throw me on the floor and do what you will...


----------



## Bonzi

Tuatara said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids are grown.  Time to let them go..... apron strings and umbilical cords need to be detached.
> 
> Your feelings are irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are partly correct.  But, on occasion, grown kids can need their Dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For advice, if asked.
> Not for money - depends on the kid though.  Mine are both a mess but, deal with their own messes.
> They have ever been on drugs, arrested, or in any kind of financial trouble.
> Maybe I am just lucky.
> That is not to say they do now have personality issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my opinion, money is the least of what parents do.
> 
> When my daughter-in-law miscarried last June, my son needed his Dad.  Its what we, as parents, do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with being there for comfort
> Everyone needs someone (except me)  - I hate when people comfort me.
> Because I know no one really means it or likes it.  It's always fake and awkward.
> I'd rather be left alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think people like to comfort others or else they wouldn't do it. Sometimes it's just hard for people to say the right thing.
Click to expand...

 
Sometimes there is not right thing to say.
You just do stuff, never ASK what you can do for them.
Guess what they need and hopefully fully you will be right.
If I want to feel better, I want someone to basically trash everything else in their life and focus on me.
Do what I tell them to do, but be nearby for my beck and call.  I'm not too proud to ask


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> Ok, just throw me on the floor and do what you will...


Uhummmmm....


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, just throw me on the floor and do what you will...
> 
> 
> 
> Uhummmmm....
Click to expand...

 
okay I'll settle down.  I'm a bit fired up today  I just missed you so much


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> okay I'll settle down. I'm a bit fired up today  I just missed you so much


I missed you too...


----------

